# Ma porc ... lo ammetto



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

...mi ero dimenticata di voi! Tutto ok?

A mia leggera discolpa vi dico che mi è morto l'hd interno del pc, dopo nemmeno un anno...e al momento si trova in Norvegia o Finlandia in assistenza, non saprei di preciso! 
Avete fatto i bravi?
Chi c'è della vecchia guardia?
Un sunto delle ultime novità? Casi umani ne abbiamo?


Vi lovvo tutti e attenti ai 2€ falsi...così...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

Coooomunque, sempre a titolo informativo....il pane di soia è troppo salato!


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2017)

mangia quello normale


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ...mi ero dimenticata di voi! Tutto ok?
> 
> A mia leggera discolpa vi dico che mi è morto l'hd interno del pc, dopo nemmeno un anno...e al momento si trova in Norvegia o Finlandia in assistenza, non saprei di preciso!
> Avete fatto i bravi?
> ...





Eliade ha detto:


> Coooomunque, sempre a titolo informativo....il pane di soia è troppo salato!


:rotfl: i love you !!!!


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mangia quello normale


Eh, ormai avevo comprato quello! 
Tu tradisci ancora?:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: i love you !!!!


Che fai ci provi? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Tanto di me non ti ricordi. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ...mi ero dimenticata di voi! Tutto ok?
> 
> A mia leggera discolpa vi dico che mi è morto l'hd interno del pc, dopo nemmeno un anno...e al momento si trova in Norvegia o Finlandia in assistenza, non saprei di preciso!
> Avete fatto i bravi?
> ...


Casi...finché ne vuoi.
Ti consiglio Annina.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Casi...finché ne vuoi.
> Ti consiglio Annina.


:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Casi...finché ne vuoi.
> Ti consiglio Annina.


vado a leggere.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tanto di me non ti ricordi. :rotfl:


Se sei uomo e hai più di 30 anni, ci possiamo sempre conoscere!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se sei uomo e hai più di 30 anni, ci possiamo sempre conoscere!


Uomo 45 il prossimo mese.  

Cazzo vado forte!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Casi...finché ne vuoi.
> Ti consiglio Annina.





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vado a leggere.


Postate link ed eventuale sunto!!!


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Uomo 45 il prossimo mese.
> 
> Cazzo vado forte!! :rotfl::rotfl:


Ho detto più di 30, no di 40...:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho detto più di 30, no di 40...:rotfl:


Se mi vedessi dal vivo me ne daresti massimo 38. Ma l'esperienza.....  

:rotfl::rotfl:

la mia ex ne ha 35.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Se mi vedessi dal vivo me ne daresti massimo 38. Ma l'esperienza.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la mia ex ne ha 35.


Anche io 35, ma spesso me ne danno 28. 

Comunque ho trovato il topic di annina...ehm, ho letto le prime due righe, poi ho scorso il post in giù (quasi me lo sentivo)..e giù...e giù..ragazzi non finiva più! Mezza pagina di post! Potevo morire! :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche io 35, ma spesso me ne danno 28.
> 
> Comunque ho trovato il topic di annina...ehm, ho letto le prime due righe, poi ho scorso il post in giù (quasi me lo sentivo)..e giù...e giù..ragazzi non finiva più! Mezza pagina di post! Potevo morire! :rotfl:


Anche lei ne dimostra 28. :up: Mandami subito un paio di foto nuda che analizzo? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sto leggendo. Sno a pagina 3.


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Anche lei ne dimostra 28. :up: Mandami subito un paio di foto nuda che analizzo? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Sto leggendo. Sno a pagina 3.


 :rotfl: non posso, sono ingrassata e non c'entro nell'obiettivo!! 
Bravo, leggi che poi mi fai un sunto!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: non posso, sono ingrassata e non c'entro nell'obiettivo!!
> Bravo, leggi che poi mi fai un sunto!!


Pudica. :rotfl: 

Non rende il sunto. Leggi!


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Pudica. :rotfl:
> 
> Non rende il sunto. Leggi!


Uffa, credevo che tra noi fosse scattato la scintilla invece era la stufetta!! :rotfl:

Occhiverdi, seriamente, non ce la posso fare!! Ma quanto scrivono? In fin dei conti, mi giUoco le tue palle (  ), che questo è il classico cliché: ha una famigliola felice, il marito la trascura, lei premette di non aver mai tradito il marito, conoscere un tipo, si vedono, trombano (ovviamentos) e si amano alla follia!! :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Uffa, credevo che tra noi fosse scattato la scintilla invece era la stufetta!! :rotfl:
> 
> Occhiverdi, seriamente, non ce la posso fare!! Ma quanto scrivono? In fin dei conti, mi giUoco le tue palle (  ), che questo è il classico cliché: ha una famigliola felice, il marito la trascura, lei premette di non aver mai tradito il marito, conoscere un tipo, si vedono, trombano (ovviamentos) e si amano alla follia!! :rotfl:


Stufetta un par di coglioni. Era almeno un forno a legna. Senno sta pizza da dove arriva???? :rotfl:

io leggo tuttooooooo!!! ho tempo. Mi pagano tanto per fare un cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ...mi ero dimenticata di voi! Tutto ok?
> 
> A mia leggera discolpa vi dico che mi è morto l'hd interno del pc, dopo nemmeno un anno...e al momento si trova in Norvegia o Finlandia in assistenza, non saprei di preciso!
> Avete fatto i bravi?
> ...





Eliade ha detto:


> Eh, ormai avevo comprato quello!
> Tu tradisci ancora?:rotfl:


aiuto muoio :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: non posso, sono ingrassata e non c'entro nell'obiettivo!!
> Bravo, leggi che poi mi fai un sunto!!


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Stufetta un par di coglioni. Era almeno un forno a legna. Senno sta pizza da dove arriva???? :rotfl:
> 
> io leggo tuttooooooo!!! ho tempo. Mi pagano tanto per fare un cazzo.


 scusa ma se hai la pizza...Allora offri tu!! Anche io la voglio!!! 

Che culo che hai...io se non vendo non guadagno! :carneval:
Oddio, scritto così sembra troppo equivoco, ma non è come sembra!!!


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> aiuto muoio :rotfl:


Nuuuu...rimani con noi!!! Poi il sunto chi me lo fa?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> scusa ma se hai la pizza...Allora offri tu!! Anche io la voglio!!!
> 
> Che culo che hai...io se non vendo non guadagno! :carneval:
> Oddio, scritto così sembra troppo equivoco, ma non è come sembra!!!


Per una pizza offro io. Non c'è problema. 

lo so. Sono un privilegiato. Ma non è vero che mi pagano tanto. :rotfl:


Cosa vendi????


----------



## MariLea (20 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Casi...finché ne vuoi.
> Ti consiglio Annina.


un consiglio a non tornare più? :carneval:



Eliade ha detto:


> ...mi ero dimenticata di voi! Tutto ok?
> 
> A mia leggera discolpa vi dico che mi è morto l'hd interno del pc, dopo nemmeno un anno...e al momento si trova in Norvegia o Finlandia in assistenza, non saprei di preciso!
> Avete fatto i bravi?
> ...


Ciao, ma sei scappata dal collegio? :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per una pizza offro io. Non c'è problema.
> 
> lo so. Sono un privilegiato. Ma non è vero che mi pagano tanto. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


 curiosone!!! :rotfl: indovina! 

Naaa, lascia stare...a me è meglio regalare un vestito di Valentino, costa meno che portarmi a cena! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> un consiglio a non tornare più? :carneval:
> 
> 
> Ciao, ma sei scappata dal collegio? :rotfl:


Ussignurrrr, il collegio!!! Che mi sono persa??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> curiosone!!! :rotfl: indovina!
> 
> Naaa, lascia stare...a me è meglio regalare un vestito di Valentino, costa meno che portarmi a cena! :rotfl:



a ma io sono Vegano. Ti porto a brucare l'erba! E' gratis! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ussignurrrr, il collegio!!! Che mi sono persa??


mi sembra nulla


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a ma io sono Vegano. Ti porto a brucare l'erba! E' gratis! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 È che sei tirchio allora!!!!


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi sembra nulla


Pfiuuuuu....pericolo scampato!!


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

Scusate ma sbaglio o una volta c'era un'applicazione per il forum?


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2017)

intendi Tapatalk o la versione mobile del forum?


----------



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendi Tapatalk o la versione mobile del forum?


Forse il primo, ma non so cosa sia...la versione mobile la uso, anche se non mi ci sono abituata.


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2017)

che problema hai con Tapatalk?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> È che sei tirchio allora!!!!


Oculato. Si dice oculato. :rotfl:


----------



## insane (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> A mia leggera discolpa vi dico che mi è morto l'hd interno del pc, dopo nemmeno un anno...e al momento si trova in Norvegia o Finlandia in assistenza, non saprei di preciso!


Ahh i backup, questi sconosciuti


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che problema hai con Tapatalk?


Non ho capito cosa sia...è un'applicazione? Dove la scarico? Serve per seguire il forum senza venire su "gugl"?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa sia...è un'applicazione? Dove la scarico? Serve per seguire il forum senza venire su "gugl"?


Tapatalk è una app che si usa per leggere/scrivere sui forum. La scarichi dal PlayStore o dall' Applestore. Così puoi lasciare Google asciutto. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oculato. Si dice oculato. :rotfl:


Io questi termini sciccosi non li conosco...sono una terrona, tirchio a bestia rende bene!! Cioè offri la pizza e nemmeno una birra??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io questi termini sciccosi non li conosco...sono una terrona, tirchio a bestia rende bene!! Cioè offri la pizza e nemmeno una birra??


Offro pizza birra e me. Basta che poi non inizi a stalkerarmi come fanno tutte. E' una cosa da una notte e via.  :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa sia...è un'applicazione? Dove la scarico? Serve per seguire il forum senza venire su "gugl"?


sì è un'applicazione, la trovi su internet, la scarichi e la usi per navigare dal cellulare.


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ahh i backup, questi sconosciuti


Non rigirare il dito nella piaga!! 
Di tutto quello che ho perso (le serie tv e qualche film non sono una grande perdita), mi dispiace per la musica!!! 
che ne sapevo io che il tanto decantato nuovo hd ssd si rompesse dopo meno di un anno...oltretutto usato pochissimo, perché da febbraio ho iniziato un lavoro impegnativo!!


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tapatalk è una app che si usa per leggere/scrivere sui forum. La scarichi dal PlayStore o dall' Applestore. Così puoi lasciare Google asciutto. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Azz, devo provare!!!! Se mi becco qualcosa è colpa tua!!


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è un'applicazione, la trovi su internet, la scarichi e la usi per navigare dal cellulare.


Ora ci provo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Azz, devo provare!!!! Se mi becco qualcosa è colpa tua!!



ho fatto gli esami. Sono pulito. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Offro pizza birra e me. Basta che poi non inizi a stalkerarmi come fanno tutte. E' una cosa da una notte e via.  :rotfl:


 Eh allora non mi interessa, io sono tipo che si affeziona ai gattini!!!


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho fatto gli esami. Sono pulito. :rotfl:


T'hanno dato la laurea?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh allora non mi interessa, io sono tipo che si affeziona ai gattini!!!


non ho gattini opcorn:


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ho gattini opcorn:


Come no? Che vita vuota!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come no? Che vita vuota!!! &#55357;&#56834;


Seee. Gia mi tocca cuccarmi quelli della mamma di mia figlia ogni volta che vanno in vacanza. Due coglioni. 

Sono un animalista. Non un bisognoso di affetto. :rotfl:

E poi ho mia figlia.... compensa qualsiasi mancanza. :LOVE:


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Seee. Gia mi tocca cuccarmi quelli della mamma di mia figlia ogni volta che vanno in vacanza. Due coglioni.
> 
> Sono un animalista. Non un bisognoso di affetto. :rotfl:
> 
> E poi ho mia figlia.... compensa qualsiasi mancanza. :LOVE:


:rotfl: :rotfl:
Daiiiii che cosa tenera!!! 
Vado a farmi una overdose di insulina....:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

Breve storia triste, ho scaricato topa talk...non mi ricordo la password del mio account sul forum, devo aspettare di tornare a casa per usarlo.

Voi avete creato anche un account di topa talk?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Breve storia triste, ho scaricato topa talk...non mi ricordo la password del mio account sul forum, devo aspettare di tornare a casa per usarlo.
> 
> Voi avete creato anche un account di topa talk?


no solo di topa:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no solo di topa:rotfl:


Qualcosa ti ha fatto ridere del mio post, ma non capisco cosa...non era mia intenzione. :mexican:

Allora non hai fatto il login al forum?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Breve storia triste, ho scaricato topa talk...non mi ricordo la password del mio account sul forum, devo aspettare di tornare a casa per usarlo.
> 
> Voi avete creato anche un account di topa talk?


topa talk mi mancava


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qualcosa ti ha fatto ridere del mio post, ma non capisco cosa...non era mia intenzione. :mexican:
> 
> Allora non hai fatto il login al forum?


no, ma è tapa è non topa


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, ma è tapa è non topa


Ma LOL!!!! Scusate...comunque ho istallato la topa, alla fine mi son ricordata a memoria la password, perché non me l'ero segnata!![emoji57]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> topa talk mi mancava


Su tradi ci sta però!![emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Su tradi ci sta però!![emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


ahi voja


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ahi voja


Comunque questa topa è un attacco alla "privaci"....eh, chi glielo ha detto che volevo far sapere che ho un Huawei. Topa e pettegola[emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque questa topa è un attacco alla "privaci"....eh, chi glielo ha detto che volevo far sapere che ho un Huawei. Topa e pettegola[emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl: hai ragione infatti la topa non la uso :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: hai ragione infatti la topa non la uso :rotfl:


L'ho sempre detto che non mi piace la topa...[emoji58]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'ho sempre detto che non mi piace la topa...[emoji58]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


gia' nemneno a me


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> gia' nemneno a me


Allora a chi è che piace? [emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Daiiiii che cosa tenera!!!
> Vado a farmi una overdose di insulina....:rotfl:



Sono un uomo dal cuore tenero. Cazzo ci posso fare? :angelo:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'ho sempre detto che non mi piace la topa...[emoji58]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


ai mici ? boh


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono un uomo dal cuore tenero. Cazzo ci posso fare? :angelo:


date un cracker a quest'uomo!!! [emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ai mici ? boh


Meowwww.....

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Scusate una cosa...ma cosa cazzo è la chat sulla topa? 
C'è gente che vuole essere sodomizzata da me....[emoji15]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusate una cosa...ma cosa cazzo è la chat sulla topa?
> C'è gente che vuole essere sodomizzata da me....[emoji15]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quando lo usavo io non c'era. L'ho disinstallato subito perchè sennò stavo sui forum anche fuori dall'orario lavorativo. :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2017)

Vai su impostazioni e togli la firma


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2017)

La topa basta conoscerla.. e ci si deve smanettare un pochino prima di usarla


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vai su impostazioni e togli la firma


[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2017)

Per togliere con che smartphone ti colleghi


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La topa basta conoscerla.. e ci si deve smanettare un pochino prima di usarla


detta cosi sembra piu' un consiglio erotico


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> date un cracker a quest'uomo!!! [emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


 che ci fa con un cracker


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che ci fa con un cracker


non fare domande la cui risposta potrebbe non piacerti. Ho glissato apposta. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non fare domande la cui risposta potrebbe non piacerti. Ho glissato apposta. :rotfl:


Troppo tardi...ho già letto!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che ci fa con un cracker


Compensa la smielata del suo cuore!! [emoji16]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Compensa la smielata del suo cuore!! [emoji16]



Allora sarebbe andata meglio una birra.


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Allora sarebbe andata meglio una birra.


Troppo comodo!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Troppo comodo!!


sono Milanese. Massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo.


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono Milanese. Massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo.


Dalle mie parti si dice paraculo...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti si dice paraculo...[emoji23][emoji23]


13 anni di convivenza con una romana, che poi sarebbe la mamma di mia figlia. Lassa stà! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 13 anni di convivenza con una romana, che poi sarebbe la mamma di mia figlia. Lassa stà! :rotfl:


Ma io non sono romana...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma io non sono romana...[emoji23][emoji23]


ops scusa ho sbagliato chat. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ops scusa ho sbagliato chat. :rotfl:


La forza dell'abitudine...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> La forza dell'abitudine...[emoji23][emoji23]


Al contrario. Mi perdo in un bicchiere d'acqua. Comunque piacere. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Al contrario. Mi perdo in un bicchiere d'acqua. Comunque piacere. :rotfl:


Piacere? Lo dici solo perché non mi conosci!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Piacere? Lo dici solo perché non mi conosci!![emoji23][emoji23]


e cosi resterà! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e cosi resterà! :rotfl:


Dopo tutto quello che c'è stato tra noi? [emoji24]stasera ti sputtano!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dopo tutto quello che c'è stato tra noi? [emoji24]stasera ti sputtano!![emoji23][emoji23]


nooo cosi mi intenerisco!  Vieni che ti coccolo un pochino.


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> nooo cosi mi intenerisco!  Vieni che ti coccolo un pochino.


No grazie! Questa volta non ci casco!! 
Ecco come mi hai illusa!! Presto lo sapranno tutti!!![emoji48]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> No grazie! Questa volta non ci casco!!
> Ecco come mi hai illusa!! Presto lo sapranno tutti!!![emoji48]


Noooo non fare così cucciola! Preparo una tazza di the caldo e l'olio per massaggi che ti piace tanto. Stasera ti coccolo io.


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Noooo non fare così cucciola! Preparo una tazza di the caldo e l'olio per massaggi che ti piace tanto. Stasera ti coccolo io.


Ma chi sei? Esci da questo nick!!! [emoji547][emoji918][emoji917]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> No grazie! Questa volta non ci casco!!
> Ecco come mi hai illusa!! Presto lo sapranno tutti!!![emoji48]


Fuori la verità!!!!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma chi sei? Esci da questo nick!!! [emoji547][emoji918][emoji917]


Come chi sono?  Non mi vedi! Sono quello in avatar. Sono davvero io.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> detta cosi sembra piu' un consiglio erotico


Anche


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Come chi sono?  Non mi vedi! Sono quello in avatar. Sono davvero io.


Non si vede un ciuffo...


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fuori la verità!!!!!!!


Sto scrivendo cara!![emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non si vede un ciuffo...


Dopo tutte queste serate a coccolarci ed a guardare le serie su Netflix non mi riconosci nemmeno? ed io che avevo già prenotato le vacanze invernali. :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non fare domande la cui risposta potrebbe non piacerti. Ho glissato apposta. :rotfl:


:rotfl: ooooook


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sto scrivendo cara!![emoji7][emoji8]


Cara un corno! 

Ma è lui proprio lui quello li famoso?

Quello che mi raccontasti che ti stava per trombare??

Non ci ricascare!!

E ricordati delle promesse che mi facesti quella sera famosa che sappiamo io e te..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cara un corno!
> 
> Ma è lui proprio lui quello li famoso?
> 
> ...


ma state parlando di me? :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dopo tutte queste serate a coccolarci ed a guardare le serie su Netflix non mi riconosci nemmeno? ed io che avevo già prenotato le vacanze invernali. :facepalm:


Ma se prima hai detto di essere rimasto solo? Con chi eri?? [emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma state parlando di me? :rotfl:


Questo va capito..


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: ooooook


Non lo stare a sentire...chiedi pure!!!! [emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma se prima hai detto di essere rimasto solo? Con chi eri?? [emoji35][emoji35]


sono rimasto solo quando sei andata via.


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cara un corno!
> 
> Ma è lui proprio lui quello li famoso?
> 
> ...


Siiiiiiii è lui!!! 
Non lo so se ci riesco...sta facendo tutto il mieloso!!
Io continuo a mangiare cracker per compensare...ma qua ingrasso solo!! [emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono rimasto solo quando sei andata via.


L'unica cosa che ho visto è stato il frigo...e non era tutto 'sto granché...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siiiiiiii è lui!!!
> Non lo so se ci riesco...sta facendo tutto il mieloso!!
> Io continuo a mangiare cracker per compensare...ma qua ingrasso solo!! [emoji35][emoji35]


Eh.. lo avevo capito che era lui.. 
Me lo descrivesti bene...

Pensi di farcela a resistere? 

Mi sembri in difficoltà.. 

Comunque se non resisti sappi che tra noi è finita

Non che ti voglia condizionare, eh..? Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siiiiiiii è lui!!!
> Non lo so se ci riesco...sta facendo tutto il mieloso!!
> Io continuo a mangiare cracker per compensare...ma qua ingrasso solo!! [emoji35][emoji35]


:unhappy: HELP!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che ho visto è stato il frigo...e non era tutto 'sto granché...



che minchia dici?! Ho un frigo alla Americana a due ante ed era strapieno di cibo. Ora è vuoto!!!  :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. lo avevo capito che era lui..
> Me lo descrivesti bene...
> 
> Pensi di farcela a resistere?
> ...


no... cioè davvero. Cazzo state dicendo?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono rimasto solo quando sei andata via.


 scusa e io?


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. lo avevo capito che era lui..
> Me lo descrivesti bene...
> 
> Pensi di farcela a resistere?
> ...


Come tra noi è finita?


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che minchia dici?! Ho un frigo alla Americana a due ante ed era strapieno di cibo. Ora è vuoto!!!  :unhappy:


Ops...non lo trovi un po' rimpicciolito?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa e io?



ma NOOOOO! doveva restare un nostro segreto! :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no... cioè davvero. Cazzo state dicendo?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


È tutta colpa tua!! Se skorpietta finisse per colpa tua, ti colpisse la sindrome del cetriolo moscio!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ops...non lo trovi un po' rimpicciolito?


No. E' sempre lui. E' solo vuoto! :incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa e io?


E tu nulla!! Vuoi dire che stai pure tu in fila per Occhiverdi? Oppure per skorpio?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> È tutta colpa tua!! Se skorpietta finisse per colpa tua, ti colpisse_ la sindrome del cetriolo moscio_!!!


ora mi sto toccando ferocemente!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No. E' sempre lui. E' solo vuoto! :incazzato:


E vabé quante storie. 
Ho solo alleggerito il solaio...era tutto incurvato se non lo avevi notato!!


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ora mi sto toccando ferocemente!!! :rotfl:


Non avevo dubbi...sei un maiale!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma NOOOOO! doveva restare un nostro segreto! :unhappy:


e le foto pure?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E vabé quante storie.
> Ho solo alleggerito il solaio...era tutto incurvato se non lo avevi notato!!


Per forza. Vuoi sempre fare sesso sul tetto. A furia di BOOM BOOM BOOM si è piegata la trave maestro!


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma NOOOOO! doveva restare un nostro segreto! :unhappy:


Sei un orco!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per forza. Vuoi sempre fare sesso sul tetto. A furia di BOOM BOOM BOOM si è piegata la trave maestro!


Ma che dici!!!! Il frigo non sta mica attaccato al soffitto!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e le foto pure?


le foto le ho vendute ad una rivista.... avevo bisogno di soldi. Eliade costa. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che dici!!!! Il frigo non sta mica attaccato al soffitto!!!!


come sei convenzionale


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> le foto le ho vendute ad una rivista.... avevo bisogno di soldi. Eliade costa. :rotfl:


sei inaffidabile:incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> le foto le ho vendute ad una rivista.... avevo bisogno di soldi. Eliade costa. :rotfl:


Ma quando mai!!! Mangio pure come un uccellino io!!!


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> come sei convenzionale


Razionale...si dice razionale...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei inaffidabile:incazzato:


perchè con te finisce sempre che io ti debba delle scuse?


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei inaffidabile:incazzato:


È quello che sto cercando di dire da un pezzo...ma nessuno mi crede!!!


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perchè con te finisce sempre che io ti debba delle scuse?


Perché è la verità...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma quando mai!!! Mangio pure come un uccellino io!!!


A casa tua! :rotfl: Che poi quando associavo la parola uccellino con la parola mangiare indentevo un'altra cosa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Eliade ha detto:


> Razionale...si dice razionale...


ecco.. razioni... cibo! uffs.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che poi quando associavo la parola uccellino con la parola mangiare .....



dopo di questa posso andare a casa! sto piangendo dal ridere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perchè con te finisce sempre che io ti debba delle scuse?


ma io non te le chiedo se tu che me le dai


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come tra noi è finita?


No che non è finita!

Ma devi resistere al suo assalto

Sarà la prova della nostra solidità


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> È quello che sto cercando di dire da un pezzo...ma nessuno mi crede!!!


ma io ti credo, ma non ho diritto di replica io so di essere la seconda. Dopo di te. Giusto [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] o sono in terza posizione?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

prima viene Skorpio. Scusate. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No che non è finita!
> 
> Ma devi resistere al suo assalto
> 
> Sarà la prova della nostra solidità


se ti mando un selfie della patata resisterai per dimostrare ad.  [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] quanto il vostro rapporto è solido?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ti mando un selfie della patata resisterai per dimostrare ad.  @_Eliade_ quanto il vostro rapporto è solido?


mezzo forum è svenuto! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A casa tua! :rotfl: Che poi quando associavo la parola uccellino con la parola mangiare indentevo un'altra cosa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ecco.. razioni... cibo! uffs.


È un circolo vizioso..il cibo mi perseguita!!


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ti mando un selfie della patata resisterai per dimostrare ad.  [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] quanto il vostro rapporto è solido?


Te intanto mandalo e poi guardo come regolarmi..  

Magari evitando troppi veli e luci basse come quella foto dell'altra volta..  che non si vedeva una sega


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> È un circolo vizioso..il cibo mi perseguita!!


Per te questo ed altro.... andrò a fare la spesa. A dopo. :up:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dopo di questa posso andare a casa! sto piangendo dal ridere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perché non puoi vedere me...i clienti mi prendono per pazza!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mezzo forum è svenuto! :rotfl:


 perché si aspettano il selfie eeeehhh


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No che non è finita!
> 
> Ma devi resistere al suo assalto
> 
> Sarà la prova della nostra solidità


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Scusate ma non ho capito chi deve ricevere il selfie della patata di chi?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per te questo ed altro.... andrò a fare la spesa. A dopo. :up:


Non dimenticare la cioccolata e i tarallini!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te intanto mandalo e poi guardo come regolarmi..
> 
> Magari evitando troppi veli e luci basse come quella foto dell'altra volta..  che non si vedeva una sega


si ho capito vuoi un primo piano, con tanto di "massaggio" :simy:, poi magari anche una tetta.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


tutte queste faccine cuorate temo significhino che praticamente l'ho in culo fino alle palle


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusate ma non ho capito chi deve ricevere il selfie della patata di chi?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


la mia patata a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ho capito vuoi un primo piano, con tanto di "massaggio" :simy:, poi magari anche una tetta.


Vorrei qualcosa di speciale, che testimoni che mi pensi davvero ..


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> tutte queste faccine cuorate temo significhino che praticamente l'ho in culo fino alle palle


Palle??
Ah skorpio ma levami una curiosità, abbiamo una relazione lesbo o etero?


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la mia patata a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


E perché le mandi la tua patata?
Ma non stavi con Occhiverdi tu?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la mia patata a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


Sembra il titolo di una poesia

Il titolo mi piace


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ma soprattutto perché io non ricevo patate da qualcuno!![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vorrei qualcosa di speciale, che testimoni che mi pensi davvero ..


 dammi un suggerimento, per essere certa di fare qualcosa di gradito:scopare:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto perché io non ricevo patate da qualcuno!![emoji35][emoji35]


ma che sei lesbica? Dovresti chiedere un cetriolo, un pisello


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E perché le mandi la tua patata?
> Ma non stavi con Occhiverdi tu?


e ma adesso [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] non c'è, mi dovrò pur appagare:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma che sei lesbica? Dovresti chiedere un cetriolo, un pisello


E perché tu lo sei?
Mandi patate random alle donne!!


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e ma adesso [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] non c'è, mi dovrò pur appagare:rotfl:


Sempre colpa sua oh...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E perché tu lo sei?
> Mandi patate random alle donne!!


ma skorpio è maschio


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma skorpio è maschio


...azzo dici? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2017)

Va bene ??


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sembra il titolo di una poesia
> 
> Il titolo mi piace


 sapessi com'è emozionante


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Va bene ??


MUORO!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ...azzo dici? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


si così dice, mi fido:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Va bene ??


 no oggi è così, un po pelosetta, sai com'è il freddo:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2017)

Pelosetta .. e pettinata ??


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pelosetta .. e pettinata ??


 curata a dovere


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2017)

Da vedere


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma LOL!!!! Scusate...comunque ho istallato la topa, alla fine mi son ricordata a memoria la password, perché non me l'ero segnata!![emoji57]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


è da questi dettagli che si capisce che la topa non ti interessa....


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è da questi dettagli che si capisce che la topa non ti interessa....


ma se voleva la foto della patata?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Da vedere


anche tu vuoi il selfie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si così dice, mi fido:rotfl:


Come così dice? Ma tu non hai toccato con mano? Hai almeno visto?


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è da questi dettagli che si capisce che la topa non ti interessa....


Non ho capito...mi gira la testa...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si così dice, mi fido:rotfl:


Mah.. 

Reagan diceva sempre a Gorbaciov: " fidati e controlla "


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se voleva la foto della patata?


Ma chi? Io volevo quella di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]!!


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah..
> 
> Reagan diceva sempre a Gorbaciov: " fidati e controlla "


E aggiungo, tasta e testa! [emoji23]
 Chi vuole intendere..intenda...altrimenti sacco a pelo per tutti...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come così dice? Ma tu non hai toccato con mano? Hai almeno visto?


Per aver visto avrebbe visto anche troppo

Ma ha paura a toccare

Digli qualcosa te


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma chi? Io volevo quella di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]!!


Ma te ne avrò mandate 40 essu..


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per aver visto avrebbe visto anche troppo
> 
> Ma ha paura a toccare
> 
> Digli qualcosa te


Ma scusa devo incoraggiare una rivale?
Ma non avevamo una relazione lesbo io e te?


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma te ne avrò mandate 40 essu..


Ma qua dicono che hai la terza gamba!!!


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma qua dicono che hai la terza gamba!!!


Voce di popolo voce di dio


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa devo incoraggiare una rivale?
> Ma non avevamo una relazione lesbo io e te?


Mi fingevo donna per sembrare più originale


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Voce di popolo voce di dio


Voglio le prove!!!!!![emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Voglio le prove!!!!!![emoji48][emoji48]


Prove prove prove.. da me vuoi sempre prove

Così distruggi tutto quello che di bello abbiamo con fatica costruito insieme

Perché?....


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prove prove prove.. da me vuoi sempre prove
> 
> Così distruggi tutto quello che di bello abbiamo con fatica costruito insieme
> 
> Perché?....


Era una scusa per ritrovarci nudi...ecco vedi? Soffochi tutte le mie iniziative!!


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa devo incoraggiare una rivale?
> Ma non avevamo una relazione lesbo io e te?


ma fammi capire bene: secondo te Skorpio è una donna?


----------



## Lostris (22 Novembre 2017)

Erano anni che non vedevo intere pagine di puro cazzeggio :singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma fammi capire bene: secondo te Skorpio è una donna?


Perplesso sono confusa! Non mi ricordo se me lo ha detto lui/lei per scherzare e io ci ho creduto..oppure è la seconda volta che lo credo una donna!! 
Fortuna che non gli ho chiesto in privato cose tipo assorbenti&co. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Erano anni che non vedevo intere pagine di puro cazzeggio :singleeye:


Con me qui era inevitabile....[emoji73]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Era una scusa per ritrovarci nudi...ecco vedi? Soffochi tutte le mie iniziative!!


Sono il solito stupido.. 

Con te sbaglio sempre tutto...


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perplesso sono confusa! Non mi ricordo se me lo ha detto lui/lei per scherzare e io ci ho creduto..oppure è la seconda volta che lo credo una donna!!
> Fortuna che non gli ho chiesto in privato cose tipo assorbenti&co. [emoji23][emoji23]


che donna


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perplesso sono confusa! Non mi ricordo se me lo ha detto lui/lei per scherzare e io ci ho creduto..oppure è la seconda volta che lo credo una donna!!
> Fortuna che non gli ho chiesto in privato cose tipo assorbenti&co. [emoji23][emoji23]


Che la mia persona un po' ti confondesse, un po' lo avevo capito, ma... Non confondere fino a questo punto..


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2017)

[MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] se mi scrivi in privato ti do due dritte  su [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] 

Non lasciare che illuda anche te


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] se mi scrivi in privato ti do due dritte  su [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
> 
> Non lasciare che illuda anche te


Non ci sono più gli uomini di un tempo..


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche tu vuoi il selfie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Come ??


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono il solito stupido..
> 
> Con te sbaglio sempre tutto...


Amoruccio!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che donna


Che fai sfotti?


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che la mia persona un po' ti confondesse, un po' lo avevo capito, ma... Non confondere fino a questo punto..


Ma allora sei uomo o donna?
Non mi aiuti così...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] se mi scrivi in privato ti do due dritte  su [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
> 
> Non lasciare che illuda anche te


Spara....dimmi tutto cara!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come così dice? Ma tu non hai toccato con mano? Hai almeno visto?





Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah..
> 
> Reagan diceva sempre a Gorbaciov: " fidati e controlla "


 è un po troppo lontano per controllare, mi devo fidare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Spara....dimmi tutto cara!!


 uomo, tutte chiacchiere, così dice [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] che ha "controllato"


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> uomo, tutte chiacchiere, così dice [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] che ha "controllato"


Confermo


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> uomo, tutte chiacchiere, così dice [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] che ha "controllato"


Nooooooo [emoji22]


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Confermo


Ma...ma... quindi tutto fumo e niente arrosto?
Ma hai controllato in fondo? [emoji56]


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2017)

ah ah ah ah vi amo incondizionatamente
so morta dal ridere 
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] manda tu i selfie cosi ogni dubbio si placa :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah ah vi amo incondizionatamente
> so morta dal ridere 
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] manda tu i selfie cosi ogni dubbio si placa :rotfl:


Si si...skorpio!! Manda selfie sporcacciosi!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si si...skorpio!! Manda selfie sporcacciosi!!!


non si smentisce mai


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non si smentisce mai


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Sempre il solito!!!


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2017)

*...*

Tanto voi donne siete tutte uguali

Uno manda una foto un po' osé = ecco il solito maiale che ci prova con tutte

Uno fa la personcina corretta = ecco il solito coglione che non prende iniziative

Non va mai bene nulla, come fai, sbagli 

Quasi quasi mi faccio finocchio


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tanto voi donne siete tutte uguali
> 
> Uno manda una foto un po' osé = ecco il solito maiale che ci prova con tutte
> 
> ...


Beh, nessuna ha detto di non gradire....[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh, nessuna ha detto di non gradire....[emoji23][emoji23]


In pubblico certo no.. 
Tutte moderne emancipate, rotte a ogni tipo di esperienza... Donne fatali, spregiudicate, prive di ogni scrupolo...

Ma tu vedessi in privato come cambiano, pronte a indignarsi, come ti stoppano irritate:

"E per chi mi hai preso.. e cosa ti sei messo in testa.. e vergognati, alla tua età.."

No no .. sono sfiduciato

Mi servirebbe un incoraggiamento


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tanto voi donne siete tutte uguali
> 
> Uno manda una foto un po' osé = ecco il solito maiale che ci prova con tutte
> 
> ...


nel senso che te lo mangi
fai bene


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In pubblico certo no..
> Tutte moderne emancipate, rotte a ogni tipo di esperienza... Donne fatali, spregiudicate, prive di ogni scrupolo...
> 
> Ma tu vedessi in privato come cambiano, pronte a indignarsi, come ti stoppano irritate:
> ...


volpe


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> volpe


 :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tanto voi donne siete tutte uguali
> 
> Uno manda una foto un po' osé = ecco il solito maiale che ci prova con tutte
> 
> ...








venuto bene il selfie:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In pubblico certo no..
> Tutte moderne emancipate, rotte a ogni tipo di esperienza... Donne fatali, spregiudicate, prive di ogni scrupolo...
> 
> Ma tu vedessi in privato come cambiano, pronte a indignarsi, come ti stoppano irritate:
> ...


ti manca tattica e charme:bacio:


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> venuto bene il selfie:rotfl:


Si perfetto.. :rotfl:
Vediamo se qualcuna si sentisse rassicurata e comincia a sciogliersi.. :rotfl:



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti manca tattica e charme:bacio:


Son qui apposta per imparare..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Erano anni che non vedevo intere pagine di puro cazzeggio :singleeye:


sono tornato io


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In pubblico certo no..
> Tutte moderne emancipate, rotte a ogni tipo di esperienza... Donne fatali, spregiudicate, prive di ogni scrupolo...
> 
> Ma tu vedessi in privato come cambiano, pronte a indignarsi, come ti stoppano irritate:
> ...


Vuoi le foto delle tette di [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]? [emoji15]
Potevi dirlo subito che preferivi lei...lo so che sono un cesso ambulante...me tapina...[emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono tornato io


Vorrai dire che sono tornata io!!


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> nel senso che te lo mangi
> fai bene


È depurativo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vorrai dire che sono tornata io!!


no. volevo dire che sono tornato io.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Cit "sempre pensato che non si puo' resistere al fascino di @_OcchiVerdi"

_Dopo questa posso mandarlo in pensione. _

:scopa:_


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono tornato io





Eliade ha detto:


> Vorrai dire che sono tornata io!!


siete tornati entrambi


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> siete tornati entrambi


Sempre troppo buona tu!!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> siete tornati entrambi


smack.


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> smack.


Sporcaccione!!! [emoji23][emoji48]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sporcaccione!!! [emoji23][emoji48]


Non sai nemmeno quanto! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sai nemmeno quanto! :rotfl:


Ok...mi sono data la zappa sui piedi...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ok...mi sono data la zappa sui piedi...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


ti piace il gioco duro? :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti piace il gioco duro? :rotfl:


Si, duro e deciso...[emoji23]


Stavo pensando che rispondendo anche io "non sai quanto" sarebbe la scelta meno dolorosa...ma io...[emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, duro e deciso...[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Stavo pensando che rispondendo anche io "non sai quanto" sarebbe la scelta *meno dolorosa*...ma io...[emoji23]


...o la più dolorosa. Dipende dai fattori in campo. 

Ma tu?


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ...o la più dolorosa. Dipende dai fattori in campo.
> 
> Ma tu?


Ma io cosa? Che fai, cambi discorso? [emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma io cosa? Che fai, cambi discorso? [emoji23]


che ne so? mi scrivi "ma io..." e poi in PM mi mandi una foto del culo. Potrei fraintendere.


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che ne so? mi scrivi "ma io..." e poi in PM mi mandi una foto del culo. Potrei fraintendere.


Impossibile, il mio sedere è troppo grande per un pm solo!![emoji28]
Comunque fraintendi sempre...una più che differenza vuoi che faccia?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Impossibile, il mio sedere è troppo grande per un pm solo!![emoji28]
> Comunque fraintendi sempre...una più che differenza vuoi che faccia?


Mi hanno assunto per questo. 


PS. Non datele retta ha un culo fantastico.


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi hanno assunto per questo.
> 
> 
> PS. Non datele retta ha un culo fantastico.


Allora ti stai confondendo!!
Chi è la stronza che ti mandate il culo??[emoji35]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora ti stai confondendo!!
> Chi è la stronza che ti mandate il culo??[emoji35]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Oggi una mosceria a lavoro...da voi?


----------



## oriente70 (23 Novembre 2017)

Vieni a lavorare con me che ti divertirai


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vieni a lavorare con me che ti divertirai


Che fai?
Quanto mi paghi?
Dove?


----------



## oriente70 (23 Novembre 2017)

Ora sto lavorando lontanuccio .. a circa 5000 km da casa. Il villaggio più vicino è a 200 km l'unica cosa positiva è la paga e il clima.
Le cose negative ??  Dipende da te


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ora sto lavorando lontanuccio .. a circa 5000 km da casa. Il villaggio più vicino è a 200 km l'unica cosa positiva è *la paga e il clima.*
> Le cose negative ??  Dipende da te


 e dì poco!!! sono pacifici???


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ora sto lavorando lontanuccio .. a circa 5000 km da casa. Il villaggio più vicino è a 200 km l'unica cosa positiva è la paga e il clima.
> Le cose negative ??  Dipende da te


Mi hai incuriosita!! [emoji7]


----------



## oriente70 (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e dì poco!!! sono pacifici???


Come in tutte le parti del mondo c'è brava gente e infami ... 
E poi una cosa buona che ho visto è che con gli italiani hanno un occhio di riguardo.. sarà per i missionari che c'erano prima.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi hai incuriosita!! [emoji7]


Eliade  quanto sei abituata ai confort?? ...
Che lavoro fai in Italia


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Eliade  quanto sei abituata ai confort?? ...
> Che lavoro fai in Italia


Ho un chiosco edicola...


----------



## oriente70 (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho un chiosco edicola...


Hai resistenza allo sforzo fisico ??
Spirito di adattamento ??


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Hai resistenza allo sforzo fisico ??
> Spirito di adattamento ??


Fino ad un certo punto.
Mi alzo alle 5, lavoro oltre 12 ore al giorno senza interruzioni, lavoro anche di domenica, non conosco feste, alzo le casse piene di giornali, espositori vari...però se mi chiedi di vivere in una giungla, oppure in un villaggio senza bagni o acqua corrente, direi di no.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Novembre 2017)

Infatti devo dire che ho incontrato poche europee in certi posti.
Siete abituate bene... Lo rammento qualche volta alla mia compagna..


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Infatti devo dire che ho incontrato poche europee in certi posti.
> Siete abituate bene... Lo rammento qualche volta alla mia compagna..


Si ma non hai ancora detto che lavoro fai e dove ti trovi!!

Bastardi....lavorate tutti fino a venerdì eh???
Tutti a trombare vero???


E invece no....che vi possa cogliere la sindrome della patata secca e del cetriolo moscio!!!! Tiè!!!

Uffa...rivoglio il mio pc!!!!![emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

NON MI PIACE LA TOPA!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Comunque certa gente si merita di essere sotterrata!!! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]

Nessun (Occhiverdi....skorpio) che mi coccola un po'??


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nessun (Occhiverdi....skorpio) che mi coccola un po'??


 tesoro, tutti rientrati nelle vite leggitime. Vai a fidarti del quasi marito è del presunto amante:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nessun (Occhiverdi....skorpio) che mi coccola un po'??


Cucciola dolce.. io ti proteggerò da ogni asperità della vita... 
Non ti sentirai mai più sola.. adesso ci sono io..

Buona cena.. anima mia...


----------



## Eliade (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tesoro, tutti rientrati nelle vite leggitime. Vai a fidarti del quasi marito è del presunto amante:rotfl:


Bastardi!!! Ma che c'avranno 'ste vite più di me??[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cucciola dolce.. io ti proteggerò da ogni asperità della vita...
> Non ti sentirai mai più sola.. adesso ci sono io..
> 
> Buona cena.. anima mia...


Seeeeee....quasi quasi era meglio prima!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seeeeee....quasi quasi era meglio prima!![emoji23][emoji23]



Deridi sempre l'amore che provo per te.. è il tuo modo per dirmi che hai paura ad abbandonati tra le mie braccia.. 

Ma io aspetto.....


----------



## Eliade (29 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Deridi sempre l'amore che provo per te.. è il tuo modo per dirmi che hai paura ad abbandonati tra le mie braccia..
> 
> Ma io aspetto.....


È che non mi piacciono le cose smielate...lo sai!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nessun (Occhiverdi....skorpio) che mi coccola un po'??


Era il tuo turno ma hai saltato. Mi sono consolato con una più giovane. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Era il tuo turno ma hai saltato. Mi sono consolato con una più giovane. :rotfl:


Ma come?
Mi tradisci così?

...sempre più nera...


----------



## Eliade (29 Novembre 2017)

Ho quasi finito i giga...quei pochi rimasti mi servono per lavoro!!!

Fate i bravi che torno presto!! [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] mi raccomando mandatemi tante foro po3no!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho quasi finito i giga...quei pochi rimasti mi servono per lavoro!!!
> 
> Fate i bravi che torno presto!! [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] mi raccomando mandatemi tante foro po3no!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


non fa' passa 3 mesi pero'


----------



## Lostris (30 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho quasi finito i giga...quei pochi rimasti mi servono per lavoro!!!
> 
> Fate i bravi che torno presto!! @_OcchiVerdi_ @_Skorpio_ mi raccomando mandatemi tante foro po3no!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Ma cambia piano tariffario!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma come?
> Mi tradisci così?
> 
> ...sempre più nera...


ehm.. tu sei sposata. Mica ti tradisco.... sono un uomo libero. 



Eliade ha detto:


> Ho quasi finito i giga...quei pochi rimasti mi servono per lavoro!!!
> 
> Fate i bravi che torno presto!! @_OcchiVerdi_ @_Skorpio_ mi raccomando mandatemi tante foro po3no!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


arrivanooooooo! :up:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho quasi finito i giga...quei pochi rimasti mi servono per lavoro!!!
> 
> Fate i bravi che torno presto!! [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] mi raccomando mandatemi tante foro po3no!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Non hai scritto se insieme o separati.

Libera le tue perversioni.. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non hai scritto se insieme o separati.
> 
> Libera le tue perversioni.. :rotfl:



  da oggi avrò un problema di erezione perenne!


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non fa' passa 3 mesi pero'


Ho detto i giga...non che a casa non ho il uaifai! Mica abito a puffolandia??
Di la verità, vuoi skorpio tutto per te?


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma cambia piano tariffario!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


Eh...lo devo proprio fare!! Più giga per tutti!!!


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ehm.. tu sei sposata. Mica ti tradisco.... sono un uomo libero.
> 
> 
> 
> arrivanooooooo! :up:


Anche se sto con un altro, tu sei sempre mio!!!


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> arrivanooooooo! :up:


Qui non è arrivato nulla!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non hai scritto se insieme o separati.
> 
> Libera le tue perversioni.. :rotfl:


Va bene tutto...quando si tratta di voi!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> da oggi avrò un problema di erezione perenne!


Esagerato...per due fotine!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho detto i giga...non che a casa non ho il uaifai! Mica abito a puffolandia??
> Di la verità, vuoi skorpio tutto per te?


  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' gia' tutto mio ( in comunione di topa con nocciola e cielo e ginevra e te  )
ma poi tu hai  [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] che mi risulterebbe essere in figaccione della madonna :carneval: ingorda !!!


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' gia' tutto mio ( in comunione di topa con nocciola e cielo e ginevra e te  )
> ma poi tu hai  [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] che mi risulterebbe essere in figaccione della madonna :carneval: ingorda !!!



Ehm....
Al massimo però è una comunione di cazzo... :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ehm....
> Al massimo però è una comunione di cazzo... :carneval:


ehm si entrambe :rotfl:?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2017)

*...*

Bisogna fare ordine...

Prima della comunione c'è la confessione

E prima della confessione.. c'è il "battesimo"


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' gia' tutto mio ( in comunione di topa con nocciola e cielo e ginevra e te  )
> ma poi tu hai  [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] che mi risulterebbe essere in figaccione della madonna :carneval: ingorda !!!


Un momento...calme...da che ricordi skorpio è sempre stato solo mio!!!


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' gia' tutto mio ( in comunione di topa con nocciola e cielo e ginevra e te  )
> ma poi tu hai  [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] che mi risulterebbe essere in figaccione della madonna :carneval: ingorda !!!


Sarà, ma da Occhiverdi non ho ricevuto nemmeno una fotina!!! [emoji24]
 Al massimo dividiamo lui..


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ehm....
> Al massimo però è una comunione di cazzo... :carneval:


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bisogna fare ordine...
> 
> Prima della comunione c'è la confessione
> 
> E prima della confessione.. c'è il "battesimo"


Confesso...sei tutto mio.
Puoi battezzarmi..[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bisogna fare ordine...
> 
> Prima della comunione c'è la confessione
> 
> E prima della confessione.. c'è il "battesimo"


a quest'ora ti presenti ? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Confesso...sei tutto mio.
> Puoi battezzarmi..[emoji23][emoji23]


Ma certo amore..

Ma anche perché le altre discorrono davanti per farti sentire bello, ma poi in privato fanno alle tue spalle le peggio strusciate con cani e porci.. tutti tranne me.

Hai capito? 

Ma siccome io non vengo dal bosco, queste cose ormai le so.. e non baratto due strusciate faRZe per un amore vero

Semenzara non fa semenze, io sono fedele a te!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un momento...calme...da che ricordi skorpio è sempre stato solo mio!!!


da che mi ricordo io, per te era una donna :rotfl:
questa storia e' molto confusa :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarà, ma da Occhiverdi non ho ricevuto nemmeno una fotina!!! [emoji24]
> Al massimo dividiamo lui..


ah io ci sto :carneval: [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] vieni qua ndo stai


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo amore..
> 
> Ma anche perché le altre discorrono davanti per farti sentire bello, ma poi in privato fanno alle tue spalle le peggio strusciate con cani e porci.. tutti tranne me.
> 
> ...


 "farZe" :rotfl:

intanto io non mi struscio con nessuno, casta e pura sono


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "farZe" :rotfl:
> 
> intanto io non mi struscio con nessuno, casta e pura sono


Sole mio, ma te eri esclusa naturalmente..  :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sole mio, ma te eri esclusa naturalmente..  :rotfl:


ah ecco, un colpo al cu- ore :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo amore..
> 
> Ma anche perché le altre discorrono davanti per farti sentire bello, ma poi in privato fanno alle tue spalle le peggio strusciate con cani e porci.. tutti tranne me.
> 
> ...


ma non fare così, mi hai detto di non metterti nei pasticci e io confondo le acque


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo amore..
> 
> Ma anche perché le altre discorrono davanti per farti sentire bello, ma poi in privato fanno alle tue spalle le peggio strusciate con cani e porci.. tutti tranne me.
> 
> ...


Ehi! Ma per chi mi hai presa? Io sono una personcina seria :incazzato:

Solo strusciate poi? E virtuali, per giunta... Mica ho più 15 anni, che mi eccito solo al pensiero di... 

Gli anziani hanno bisogno di concretezze e durevolezze, eccheccazzo  :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ehi! Ma per chi mi hai presa? Io sono una personcina seria :incazzato:
> 
> Solo strusciate poi? E virtuali, per giunta... Mica ho più 15 anni, che mi eccito solo al pensiero di...
> 
> Gli anziani hanno bisogno di concretezze e durevolezze, eccheccazzo  :carneval:


Però se non sei tu quella che si struscia e [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] è Santa, inizia a venirmi il dubbio che quella che si struscia sono io


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però se non sei tu quella che si struscia e [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] è Santa, inizia a venirmi il dubbio che quella che si struscia sono io



Temo che [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] si sia messo nei guai


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non fare così, mi hai detto di non metterti nei pasticci e io confondo le acque


Eh infatti.. conto sulle tue coperture.. 
Sono n uomo in difficoltà.



Cielo ha detto:


> Solo strusciate poi? E virtuali, per giunta...


Eh virtuali... A me mi dite virtuali e basta, "è tutto un finto che vuoi che sia... È solo un gioco... Il mondo è bello, etc.. etc.."


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però se non sei tu quella che si struscia e [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] è Santa, inizia a venirmi il dubbio che quella che si struscia sono io


Bocca mia taci


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bocca mia taci


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta;1848727
ma poi tu hai  @[I ha detto:
			
		

> OcchiVerdi[/I] che mi risulterebbe essere in figaccione della madonna :carneval: ingorda !!!


Ma non vale. Tu mi hai visto dal vivo.  Ed è il secondo complimento che mi fai in pochi giorni. Sono lusingato. 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah io ci sto :carneval: @_OcchiVerdi_ vieni qua ndo stai


 Visto che  [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] non mi caga, non voglio fare l'amante anche ancora con un'altra e sopratutto  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] in verità è mio zio ho deciso che mi dedicherò alla promiscuità sessuale. Ospito pure!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qui non è arrivato nulla!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


guarda che poi te le mando davvero e mi svieni sul divano. Sono un uomo sexy! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però se non sei tu quella che si struscia e @_ginevra_ è Santa, inizia a venirmi il dubbio che quella che si struscia sono io


 meno male che ci sei tu che lo confermi:angelo:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non vale. Tu mi hai visto dal vivo.  Ed è il secondo complimento che mi fai in pochi giorni. Sono lusingato.
> 
> 
> 
> Visto che  [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] non mi caga, non voglio fare l'amante anche ancora con un'altra e sopratutto  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] in verità è mio zio ho deciso che mi dedicherò alla promiscuità sessuale. Ospito pure!:rotfl:


ehm no veramente non ci siamo mai incontrati, ma confermo che si dice sei un gran bell...uomo


----------



## Eliade (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> guarda che poi te le mando davvero e mi svieni sul divano. Sono un uomo sexy! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> View attachment 13370


A' fiammé [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ...ma chi è lo strafigo? [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Eliade (1 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque alla fine dei conti a morale quale sarebbe?
Ve lo dico io...noi utentesse siamo tutte zoccole e gli utenti sono tutti zoccoli...
[emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> A' fiammé [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ...ma chi è lo strafigo? [emoji33][emoji33]


ha la controfigura, non ti lasciare ingannare :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ha la controfigura, non ti lasciare ingannare :rotfl:


Eh..dici?


----------



## Eliade (2 Dicembre 2017)

Tutto ok?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ehm no veramente non ci siamo mai incontrati, ma confermo che si dice sei un gran bell...uomo


ma grazie!  I complimenti fanno sempre piacere. :Smack:


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Toh..è ora di pranzo! Che vi mangiate??


----------



## Claudietta-clo (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ...mi ero dimenticata di voi! Tutto ok?
> 
> A mia leggera discolpa vi dico che mi è morto l'hd interno del pc, dopo nemmeno un anno...e al momento si trova in Norvegia o Finlandia in assistenza, non saprei di preciso!
> Avete fatto i bravi?
> ...


Io sono nuova e non ancora un caso umano :rotfl:

..o almeno credo


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Claudietta-clo ha detto:


> Io sono nuova e non ancora un caso umano :rotfl:
> 
> ..o almeno credo


Dicono tutti così e poi...[emoji23][emoji23]

Ciao, benvenuta e piacere...io sono la zitella acida del forum! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque volevo far sapere ai miei uomini ( [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ) che non sono incinta.
Giusto così, mi sentivo di rendervi partecipi di tutto ciò...

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque volevo far sapere ai miei uomini ( [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ) che non sono incinta.
> Giusto così, mi sentivo di rendervi partecipi di tutto ciò...
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Vuol dire che il triangolo è andato bene.. e siamo stati accorti e bravucci ... :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vuol dire che il triangolo è andato bene.. e siamo stati accorti e bravucci ... :mexican:


Qualcuno dia un porno ai due tiratori scelti!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qualcuno dia un porno ai due tiratori scelti!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Già.. a proposito, con la tinteggiatura della parete poi come l'hai rimediata?


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già.. a proposito, con la tinteggiatura della parete poi come l'hai rimediata?


Non sto ridipingendo casa...[emoji848]
 Con chi mi stai confondendo? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sto ridipingendo casa...[emoji848]
> Con chi mi stai confondendo? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


Pensavo tu volessi togliere quegli schizzi a muro che ci si è lasciato l'altra sera..

In effetti male non ci stanno.. 

Vivacizzano


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pensavo tu volessi togliere quegli schizzi a muro che ci si è lasciato l'altra sera..
> 
> In effetti male non ci stanno..
> 
> Vivacizzano


Sono traguardi quelli...

Ps ti sto seguendo, ma non c'ho capito un cazzo...a che episodio ti stai riferendo??[emoji28]


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono traguardi quelli...
> 
> Ps ti sto seguendo, ma non c'ho capito un cazzo...a che episodio ti stai riferendo??[emoji28]


Lui ti parla di una esperienza che praticamente definisce epocale, e tu gli rispondi che manco te ne ricordi.

Bei momenti


----------



## Skorpio (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono traguardi quelli...
> 
> Ps ti sto seguendo, ma non c'ho capito un cazzo...a che episodio ti stai riferendo??[emoji28]


.....



Cielo ha detto:


> Lui ti parla di una esperienza che praticamente definisce epocale, e tu gli rispondi che manco te ne ricordi.
> 
> Bei momenti


... Non ho parole.. 

Una botta di autostima inaspettata :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque volevo far sapere ai miei uomini ( @_OcchiVerdi_ e @_Skorpio_ ) che non sono incinta.
> Giusto così, mi sentivo di rendervi partecipi di tutto ciò...
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



mio non può essere di sicuro. Sono sterile. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lui ti parla di una esperienza che praticamente definisce epocale, e tu gli rispondi che manco te ne ricordi.
> 
> Bei momenti


I migliori sono quelli di cui non ricordi nulla, ma di cui rimangono i segni...

...certo che qui non mi aiuta nessuno!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei sempre il migliore!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mio non può essere di sicuro. Sono sterile. :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma se hai già una figlia!!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (5 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque buonanotte!! Vi lovvo tutti immensamente!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma se hai già una figlia!!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


ops :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> I migliori sono quelli di cui non ricordi nulla, ma di cui rimangono i segni...
> ]


Più che i segni oramai rimangono le briciole


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ops :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vergognati...mentire così spudoratamente!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Più che i segni oramai rimangono le briciole


Ma allora era un pranzo di nozze??
E io che credevo.....[emoji85]


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma allora era un pranzo di nozze??
> E io che credevo.....[emoji85]


E oplà.

Da vivaci guizzi di piacere siamo passati agli schizzi di sugo sulle pareti a fine banchetto, noncuranti della autostima di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] finita in briciole. Tranquilla... Lo raccatto io


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vergognati...mentire così spudoratamente!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Mento benissimo cara la mia Eliade ma purtroppo non mi piace farlo. :sonar:


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E oplà.
> 
> Da vivaci guizzi di piacere siamo passati agli schizzi di sugo sulle pareti a fine banchetto, noncuranti della autostima di  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] finita in briciole. Tranquilla... Lo raccatto io


Tu non raccatti proprio nulla!! 
Di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] sono mie anche le briciole


(...Comunque stavo per scrivere braciole....[emoji23][emoji23] )


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mento benissimo cara la mia Eliade ma purtroppo non mi piace farlo. :sonar:


Seeee, il classico non vorrei farlo, so di sbagliare, ci sto malissimo...ma lo faccio lo stesso??
Che delusione...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seeee, il classico non vorrei farlo, so di sbagliare, ci sto malissimo...ma lo faccio lo stesso??
> Che delusione...[emoji23][emoji23]


Esattamente il contrario. E' :  lo so fare benissimo, se lo facessi ti fregherei, se lo facessi ci starei malissimo... quindi non lo faccio mai.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tu non raccatti proprio nulla!!
> Di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] sono mie anche le briciole
> 
> 
> (...Comunque stavo per scrivere braciole....[emoji23][emoji23] )


Occhei, qui urge trovare un compromesso  

Facciamo le braciole a te e le salsicce a me?  :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei, qui urge trovare un compromesso
> 
> Facciamo le braciole a te e le salsicce a me?  :carneval:


e io mi accontento anche dei wurstel:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei, qui urge trovare un compromesso
> 
> Facciamo le braciole a te e le salsicce a me?  :carneval:


Mi è appena caduto il pisello. Addio.

Io sono vegano. :incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esattamente il contrario. E' :  lo so fare benissimo, se lo facessi ti fregherei, se lo facessi ci starei malissimo... quindi non lo faccio mai.


Calma...mi gira la testa...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei, qui urge trovare un compromesso
> 
> Facciamo le braciole a te e le salsicce a me?  :carneval:


Basta che non sia quella di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] o [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION]...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e io mi accontento anche dei wurstel:rotfl:


Idem come sopra...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi è appena caduto il pisello. Addio.
> 
> Io sono vegano. :incazzato:


Tranquillo.....la tua la conservo con cura!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e io mi accontento anche dei wurstel:rotfl:


Va bene.

Grigliatina?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi è appena caduto il pisello. Addio.
> 
> Io sono vegano. :incazzato:


 se è per quello adoro i cetrioli:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Va bene.
> 
> Grigliatina?


con ortaggi grigliati: cetrioli, zucchine , peperoni:rotfl: per stare sul vegano


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tranquillo.....la tua la conservo con cura!!![emoji23][emoji23]


 ah ..... lo hai raccolto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

occhio che è pesante! :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se è per quello adoro i cetrioli:rotfl:


Io le patate. :up:


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ah ..... lo hai raccolto


Cosa potevo mai fare?? Sembra che [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] non possa vivere senza!!


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> occhio che è pesante! :rotfl:


Ops, allora si deve essere perso qualcosa...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ops, allora si deve essere perso qualcosa...


no. ne hai preso un altro. :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cosa potevo mai fare?? Sembra che @_OcchiVerdi_ non possa vivere senza!!


Io vivrei pure meglio senza. E' la mia "amichetta" che ci rimarrebbe male! :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> con ortaggi grigliati: cetrioli, zucchine , peperoni:rotfl: per stare sul vegano


Ottime le verdure, ma con buona pace di  [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] io sono parecchio carnivora, quindi alla ciccia non rinuncio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ottime le verdure, ma con buona pace di  @_OcchiVerdi_ io sono parecchio carnivora, quindi alla ciccia non rinuncio


vedi?! Più di trombamica non potresti essere manco volendo. le mie ultime due relazioni sono state con delle vegane.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vedi?! Più di trombamica non potresti essere manco volendo. le mie ultime due relazioni sono state con delle vegane.



Per consolarmi andrò immediatamente a sbafare una bistecca al sangue...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per consolarmi andrò immediatamente a sbafare una bistecca al sangue...


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 13381



Bravo 

Mi sono sempre piaciuti i vegani che, se ti invitano a cena, non hanno problemi a vederti sbafare una bistecca, o una tartare di tonno. :up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io le patate. :up:


buongustaio


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ottime le verdure, ma con buona pace di  [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] io sono parecchio carnivora, quindi alla ciccia non rinuncio


 no io prediligo le verdure alla ciccia e mi piace il pesce


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bravo
> 
> Mi sono sempre piaciuti i vegani che, se ti invitano a cena, non hanno problemi a vederti sbafare una bistecca, o una tartare di tonno. :up:


in caso contrario ti mangi il vegano


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bravo
> 
> Mi sono sempre piaciuti i vegani che, se ti invitano a cena, non hanno problemi a vederti sbafare una bistecca, o una tartare di tonno. :up:


se ti invito a cena si va in un ristorante vegano sennò io non mangio un cazzo. Diciamo che se dovessimo uscire in gruppo me ne fregherei. 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> buongustaio


giassai 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in caso contrario ti mangi il vegano


e sarebbe una portata con i fiocchi. :up:


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

er cazzo è vegano??


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> er cazzo è vegano??


ma non si mangia si utilizza. è un arnese di sollazzo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> er cazzo è vegano??


al 100%. :up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se ti invito a cena si va in un ristorante vegano sennò io non mangio un cazzo. Diciamo che se dovessimo uscire in gruppo me ne fregherei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io ho difficoltà se mi portano a mangiare dove c'è solo carne o i sushi. Non mangio. Ma non sono vegana


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ho difficoltà se mi portano a mangiare dove c'è solo carne o i sushi. Non mangio. Ma non sono vegana


Con me non rischi. Io adoro il sushi vegan. A paderno c'è un ristorante fusion che lo fa da urlo.



 [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non si mangia si utilizza. è un arnese di sollazzo


Arnese Multiuso


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ma i vegani che c'è vanno a fa al ristorante .... A rompe il cazzo al ristoratore ??


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> al 100%. :up:


E carne che cresce ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma i vegani che c'è vanno a fa al ristorante .... A rompe il cazzo al ristoratore ??


fammi una domanda intelligente che magari ti rispondo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fammi una domanda intelligente che magari ti rispondo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con i vegani e inutile fargli domande intelligenti.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ma un vegano un buon Rosso lo beve mangiando tofu??


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Con me non rischi. Io adoro il sushi vegan. A paderno c'è un ristorante fusion che lo fa da urlo.
> 
> View attachment 13382
> 
> [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]


 ecco questo non l'ho mai provato


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Arnese Multiuso


 l'importante è che si usi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ecco questo non l'ho mai provato


Da sbavo. 

Ci devo anche tornare presto perchè ho dei ricordi da sovrascrivere....


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Da sbavo.
> 
> Ci devo anche tornare presto perchè ho dei ricordi da sovrascrivere....


 da sovrascrivere o neutralizzare. 
Non è semplice, certi luoghi si associano sempre ad alcuni avvenimenti.
E non c'è verso di cambiare , rischi di dare confronti


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

No problem a fare una cena vegana per una volta.

Alla lunga mi stancherei di non poter soddisfare anche i miei gusti  




OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se ti invito a cena si va in un ristorante vegano sennò io non mangio un cazzo. Diciamo che se dovessimo uscire in gruppo me ne :


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'importante è che si usi


E soprattutto come e con chi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> da sovrascrivere o neutralizzare.
> Non è semplice, certi luoghi si associano sempre ad alcuni avvenimenti.
> E non c'è verso di cambiare , rischi di dare confronti


con me funziona così.... ci devo "sovrascrivere" altri ricordi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No problem a fare una cena vegana per una volta.
> 
> Alla lunga mi stancherei di non poter soddisfare anche i miei gusti


Alla lunga ci penserei io....


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Alla lunga ci penserei io....




Vabbè, ho capito.

Inutile spendere soldi per la cena


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè, ho capito.
> 
> Inutile spendere soldi per la cena


Cucino io. Sono bravino e di solito non avanza nulla. Onnivori compresi 

E poi vuoi mettere entrare in casa mia e trovarmi nudo con il grembiule nero mentre tagliuzzo con il mio coltellaccio?


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Cucino io. Sono bravino e di solito non avanza nulla. Onnivori compresi
> 
> E poi vuoi mettere entrare in casa mia e trovarmi nudo con il grembiule nero mentre tagliuzzo con il mio coltellaccio?


Ecco 

Hai appena ucciso il mio unico ormone superstite.

Scusa eh... Ma uno nudo sotto il grembiule non lo reggo.

Ora se resto asessuata a vita sentiti responsabile


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no. ne hai preso un altro. :up:


E perché te lo tenevi in casa allora?


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io vivrei pure meglio senza. E' la mia "amichetta" che ci rimarrebbe male! :rotfl:


E chi sarebbe 'sta zoccola? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vedi?! Più di trombamica non potresti essere manco volendo. le mie ultime due relazioni sono state con delle vegane.


Io voglio essere di più di una tromba...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se ti invito a cena si va in un ristorante vegano sennò io non mangio un cazzo. Diciamo che se dovessimo uscire in gruppo me ne fregherei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ci sono stata in un ristorante vegano, con una deliziosa utente del forum....ancora ricordo i cannelloni....[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> da sovrascrivere o neutralizzare.
> Non è semplice, certi luoghi si associano sempre ad alcuni avvenimenti.
> E non c'è verso di cambiare , rischi di dare confronti


Boh, io i ricordi col ristorante li associo tutti alle scorpacciate fatte...raramente ricordo con qui...[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Eliade (6 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Cucino io. Sono bravino e di solito non avanza nulla. Onnivori compresi
> 
> E poi vuoi mettere entrare in casa mia e trovarmi nudo con il grembiule nero mentre tagliuzzo con il mio coltellaccio?


Calma calma con queste fantasie da strapazzo...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Cucino io. Sono bravino e di solito non avanza nulla. Onnivori compresi
> 
> E poi vuoi mettere entrare in casa mia e trovarmi nudo con il grembiule nero mentre tagliuzzo con il mio coltellaccio?


cambieresti idea a vedermi farlo. 



Eliade ha detto:


> Io ci sono stata in un ristorante vegano, con una deliziosa utente del forum....ancora ricordo i cannelloni....[emoji7][emoji7]


quando vuoi 



Eliade ha detto:


> Calma calma con queste fantasie da strapazzo...[emoji23][emoji23]


Tutte parole. Don't worry.


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cambieresti idea a vedermi farlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzaro e paraculo!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzaro e paraculo!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Tu sminuisci la mia sincerità e le mie doti naturali. Contenta tu. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cazzaro e paraculo!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tu sminuisci la mia sincerità e le mie doti naturali. Contenta tu. :rotfl:


ma ancora state a fare mondaini e vianello ? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma ancora state a fare mondaini e vianello ? :rotfl:


e lasciaci divertire. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e lasciaci divertire. :rotfl:


si si ...io sto cosi 
:5:opcorn:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si si ...io sto cosi
> :5:opcorn:



poi ingrassi....


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> poi ingrassi....


vero  mangio una mela allora


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vero  mangio una mela allora


Le fuji. Io le adoro. Sono una droga. 

Brava tieniti in forma per quando verrai a trovarmi. Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vero  mangio una mela allora


 io potrei mangiare ragni oggi, sulla scrivania c'è un via vai incredibile. Saranno in figli di Argog ?????


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Le fuji. Io le adoro. Sono una droga.
> 
> Brava tieniti in forma per quando verrai a trovarmi. Non vedo l'ora.


ah si si ...sono in formissima 
ah ah ah poi eliade mi stronca :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io potrei mangiare ragni oggi, sulla scrivania c'è un via vai incredibile. Saranno in figli di Argog ?????


ci sara' stato un ragno partoriente ...ma in che luogo lavori ? sul bosco di howgatrs ? :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ci sara' stato un ragno partoriente ...ma in che luogo lavori ? sul bosco di howgatrs ? :rotfl:


no no, per quello sono stupita


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah si si ...sono in formissima
> ah ah ah poi eliade mi stronca :mexican:


Eli chi? :rotfl:

Figurati. Sono settimane che aspetto di chattare in PM con lei ma non mi caga di striscio. Le avrò scritto 30 messaggi... zero!!!... mi sta prendendo in giro per avere le mie foto nudo. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eli chi? :rotfl:
> 
> Figurati. Sono settimane che aspetto di chattare in PM con lei ma non mi caga di striscio. Le avrò scritto 30 messaggi... zero!!!... mi sta prendendo in giro per avere le mie foto nudo. :rotfl:


e tu mandale ...:rotfl: la ragazza vuole fatti non parole


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e tu mandale ...:rotfl: la ragazza vuole fatti non parole


ormai ha la collezione. Conosce punti che io non riesco a vedere. Continua ad ignorarmi. :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ormai ha la collezione. Conosce punti che io non riesco a vedere. Continua ad ignorarmi. :unhappy:


 chissa' che punti interessanti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chissa' che punti interessanti


quelli li vedo anche io! hahaha


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> punti che io non riesco a vedere.:


Uh 

Che"punti" di te non riesci a vedere?  :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Uh
> 
> Che"punti" di te non riesci a vedere?  :carneval:


oddio che domandona! Allora, la nuca non la vedo. No. Nemmeno buona parte della schiena. Per vedermi il sedere devo fare delle acrobazie.

La cosa che si vede più facilmente è il pannochione! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oddio che domandona! Allora, la nuca non la vedo. No. Nemmeno buona parte della schiena. Per vedermi il sedere devo fare delle acrobazie.
> 
> La cosa che si vede più facilmente è il pannochione! :rotfl:


 e allora sei fortunato, baciati i gomiti


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oddio che domandona! Allora, la nuca non la vedo. No. Nemmeno buona parte della schiena. Per vedermi il sedere devo fare delle acrobazie.
> 
> La cosa che si vede più facilmente è il pannochione! :rotfl:


Di grazia, cos'è il pannochione?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e allora sei fortunato, baciati i gomiti


non è fortuna. E' impegno. 



Cielo ha detto:


> Di grazia, cos'è il pannochione?


E' una storia moooolto lunga! :rotfl:una ex utente del forum che bloggava racconti giurando e spergiurando sul mio "pannocchione" allo scopo di farmelo cadere visto che, ai tempi, ero fidanzato.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non è fortuna. E' impegno.
> 
> 
> 
> E' una storia moooolto lunga! :rotfl:una ex utente del forum che bloggava racconti giurando e spergiurando sul mio "pannocchione" allo scopo di farmelo cadere visto che, ai tempi, ero fidanzato.


Cioè e' un qualcosa su cui ci si può giurare sopra?

Caaaaspita, deve essere importante.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè e' un qualcosa su cui ci si può giurare sopra?
> 
> Caaaaspita, deve essere importante.....


per me lo è... sai mi serve! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Le fuji. Io le adoro. Sono una droga.
> 
> Brava tieniti in forma per quando verrai a trovarmi. Non vedo l'ora.


A me piacciono le granny smith...


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma ancora state a fare mondaini e vianello ? :rotfl:


È lui che provoca!! [emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io potrei mangiare ragni oggi, sulla scrivania c'è un via vai incredibile. Saranno in figli di Argog ?????


Ma dove lavori? Nella dispensa di gollum? [emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah si si ...sono in formissima [emoji14]
> ah ah ah poi eliade mi stronca :mexican:


Tranquilla...stronco prima lui!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eli chi? :rotfl:
> 
> Figurati. Sono settimane che aspetto di chattare in PM con lei ma non mi caga di striscio. Le avrò scritto 30 messaggi... zero!!!... mi sta prendendo in giro per avere le mie foto nudo. :rotfl:


NON È VERO!!!
Stai mentendo spudoratamente...menti sapendo di mentire!!!
NON MI HAI MAI SCRITTO!! Ne un messaggino, ne una foto zozza...niente di niente!!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e tu mandale ...:rotfl: la ragazza vuole fatti non parole


Ecco brava!!
Io voglio tutto...corpo, anima e frattaglie (cit.)!!


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ormai ha la collezione. Conosce punti che io non riesco a vedere. Continua ad ignorarmi. :unhappy:


Ma quando mai!!! Non ti ho mai visto!!![emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non è fortuna. E' impegno.
> 
> 
> 
> E' una storia moooolto lunga! :rotfl:una ex utente del forum che bloggava racconti giurando e spergiurando sul mio "pannocchione" allo scopo di farmelo cadere visto che, ai tempi, ero fidanzato.


Voglio sapeeerrrreeeee anche ioooooo!!!!


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè e' un qualcosa su cui ci si può giurare sopra?
> 
> Caaaaspita, deve essere importante.....


Praticamente ha una coltivazione di pannocchie, intercambiabili...


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per me lo è... sai mi serve! :rotfl:


Mah...fino ad ora è stato usato ben poco...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me piacciono le granny smith...


Meglio così almeno non me le ruberai quando sarai divorziata e verrai a vivere con me.



Eliade ha detto:


> È lui che provoca!! [emoji23]


Io? Sono un santo.



Eliade ha detto:


> Tranquilla...stronco prima lui!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji23][emoji23]


E' da mo che aspetto ed invece... nulla.



Eliade ha detto:


> NON È VERO!!!
> Stai mentendo spudoratamente...menti sapendo di mentire!!!
> NON MI HAI MAI SCRITTO!! Ne un messaggino, ne una foto zozza...niente di niente!!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


:rotfl:Chi non chiede non ottiene. :rotfl:



Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco brava!!
> Io voglio tutto...corpo, anima e frattaglie (cit.)!!


No frattaglie. Solo verdurine scondite e tanta attività fisica.



Eliade ha detto:


> Ma quando mai!!! Non ti ho mai visto!!![emoji24][emoji24]


leggi sopra... no più sopra... ancora un po! ecco li! 



Eliade ha detto:


> Voglio sapeeerrrreeeee anche ioooooo!!!!


In teoria tu dovresti sapere. Sei della vecchia guardia.



Eliade ha detto:


> Mah...fino ad ora è stato usato ben poco...


parla per te!


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Meglio così almeno non me le ruberai quando sarai divorziata e verrai a vivere con me.


Sono sposata?


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io? Sono un santo.


 ma chi? Cosa?  Passa ilmio numero al tuo spacciatore...sembra abbia roba buona!!



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' da mo che aspetto ed invece... nulla.


 mi sembra il minimo!!



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl:Chi non chiede non ottiene. :rotfl:


 ma se sono settimane che chiedo!!![emoji35][emoji35]




OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No frattaglie. Solo verdurine scondite e tanta attività fisica.


 Scondite? Sappi che io vivo alla ragù...più che alla giornata![emoji23]



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> leggi sopra... no più sopra... ancora un po! ecco li!


mi sono persa....



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In teoria tu dovresti sapere. Sei della vecchia guardia.


 ma con chi credi di avere a che fare? Ma se fino a poco tempo fa credevo che skorpio avesse la patata...posso mica sapere, o anche solo ricordare, le tresche mentali che ti sei fatto? [emoji23][emoji23]
Avanti, sputa il rospo!!!


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> parla per te!


 e infatti è per me che parlo...non si vede nemmeno l'ombra!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono sposata?


con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] :rotfl:


Sono un marito un po' distratto.. :rotfl:

Ma mia moglie è integerrima, lei certe cosacce non le fa e nemmeno le pensa.. ha fatto la firmetta


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono un marito un po' distratto.. :rotfl:Ma mia moglie è integerrima, lei certe cosacce non le fa e nemmeno le pensa.. ha fatto la firmetta


avevo letto fiammetta invece che firmetta


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] :rotfl:


Ma allora è un uomo!!! [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono un marito un po' distratto.. :rotfl:
> 
> Ma mia moglie è integerrima, lei certe cosacce non le fa e nemmeno le pensa.. ha fatto la firmetta


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Amore mi guardi con gli occhi dell'amore!!!


----------



## Eliade (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> avevo letto fiammetta invece che firmetta


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


ero un po' preoccupata :lol:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma chi? Cosa?  Passa ilmio numero al tuo spacciatore...sembra abbia roba buona!!
> 
> mi sembra il minimo!!


e da quando io dovrei avere il tuo numero?... spetta. ricontrollo i PM. Non vorrei essermelo perso. :rotfl:



Eliade ha detto:


> ma se sono settimane che chiedo!!![emoji35][emoji35]


a me non risulta..... tutte chiacchere.



Eliade ha detto:


> Scondite? Sappi che io vivo alla ragù di seitan...più che alla giornata![emoji23]


Bravissima! 



Eliade ha detto:


> mi sono persa....


mando qualcuno a cercarti?



Eliade ha detto:


> ma con chi credi di avere a che fare? Ma se fino a poco tempo fa credevo che skorpio avesse la patata...posso mica sapere, o anche solo ricordare, le tresche mentali che ti sei fatto? [emoji23][emoji23]
> Avanti, sputa il rospo!!!


Tutto quello che posso dire è che non posso dire nulla di quello che potrei dire se lo volessi dire. Quindi? non dico nulla.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

ho controllato i PM... il vuoto. Come sempre.


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e da quando io dovrei avere il tuo numero?... spetta. ricontrollo i PM. Non vorrei essermelo perso. :rotfl:


Guarda su cellulare, sotto la voce "gnoccaDaPauraversionehorror"..
Ora ti mando l'ennesimo pm e poi vediamo!!
PM
Amore,
Anche se sei un po' zoccola ti lovvo lo stesso
FINE PM





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a me non risulta..... tutte chiacchere.





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mando qualcuno a cercarti?


 potevi venire tu...vabé aspetto mio marito





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tutto quello che posso dire è che non posso dire nulla di quello che potrei dire se lo volessi dire. Quindi? non dico nulla.


 cosa dicevi sul mandare qualcuno?[emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho controllato i PM... il vuoto. Come sempre.


Vedi post precedente...te ne ho scritto uno!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vedi post precedente...te ne ho scritto uno!!![emoji23][emoji23]


[PM@eliade From supergnocco]
Amore ci chiami tuo marito! Tra me e te solo sesso sfrenato più volte al giorno e senza limiti alla sperimentazione. 
[/PM]

:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> [PM@eliade From supergnocco]
> Amore ci chiami tuo marito! Tra me e te solo sesso sfrenato più volte al giorno e senza limiti alla sperimentazione.
> [/PM]
> 
> :rotfl:


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Morta...

Pm 
Siiiiiiii tesshoro
Sperimentiamo!!!
Facciamo la posizione del lampadario!!
Tu attaccato al soffitto e io appesa!![emoji23][emoji23]

By horrorfiga


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Morta...
> 
> Pm
> ...


ancora con queste cose da signorine??? Preparo la scatola dei giochi. Corri...


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ancora con queste cose da signorine??? Preparo la scatola dei giochi. Corri...


Apri che si muore di freddo! Sono due ore che sto aspettando!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Apri che si muore di freddo! Sono due ore che sto aspettando!!


:incazzato: quale parte di dopo le 18 non hai capito??? Sono ancora in ufficio. Ora aspetti!


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :incazzato: quale parte di dopo le 18 non hai capito??? Sono ancora in ufficio. Ora aspetti!


Troppo tardi....mio marito è venuto a prendermi....[emoji7]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Troppo tardi....mio marito è venuto a prendermi....[emoji7]


Ti lamenti sempre per nulla


----------



## Eliade (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ti lamenti sempre per nulla


SCUSATE se volete fare una sveltina zozza con te!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> SCUSATE se volete fare una sveltina zozza con te!!!


Ho lasciato a casa il Dizionario Eliadese/Italiano Italiano/Eliadese. Vorrebbe dire?


----------



## Eliade (16 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho lasciato a casa il Dizionario Eliadese/Italiano Italiano/Eliadese. Vorrebbe dire?


Volevo..no volete...TU non mi capisci!!!
Poi ti lamenti che non lascio mio marito!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Volevo..no volete...TU non mi capisci!!!
> Poi ti lamenti che non lascio mio marito!!!


e chi si lamenta? stai pure con tuo marito. Non ho di certo voglia di ritrovarmi un'altra femmina in casa che rompe sempre. hahahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (16 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e chi si lamenta? stai pure con tuo marito. Non ho di certo voglia di ritrovarmi un'altra femmina in casa che rompe sempre. hahahahahahah


Ma...disgraziEto...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2017)

Mi ero dimenticata di voi...di nuovo!!

Dunque, che combinano marito e amante?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi ero dimenticata di voi...di nuovo!!
> 
> Dunque, che combinano marito e amante?


io ho ucciso la mia vita sociale. Mi sono comprato la ps4. Addio mondo.


----------



## Eliade (19 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ho ucciso la mia vita sociale. Mi sono comprato la ps4. Addio mondo.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Io sono abbastanza asociale di natura...quindi non ho bisogno di console varie...[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Io sono abbastanza asociale di natura...quindi non ho bisogno di console varie...[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


Io sono portato per la convivialità. Mi piace. E' solo un momento no. 

Poi mi passa.


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io sono portato per la convivialità. Mi piace. E' solo un momento no.
> 
> Poi mi passa.


Si, so che esistono gente espansiva a cui piace uscire...personalmente li vedo un po' come unicorni....[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Dicembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, so che esistono gente espansiva a cui piace uscire...personalmente li vedo un po' come unicorni....[emoji23][emoji23]


io ho anche il corno! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (29 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ho anche il corno! :rotfl:


[emoji58][emoji58][emoji58][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (30 Dicembre 2017)

Giusto per saperlo...state facendo i bravi nel topic del giochino?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Giusto per saperlo...state facendo i bravi nel topic del giochino?



mi ero assentato per libertà vigilata temporanea dal lavoro.


----------



## Eliade (3 Gennaio 2018)

Buon Anno a tutti! Un po' meno a chi si tromba il mio non marito e amante. [emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buon Anno a tutti! Un po' meno a chi si tromba il mio non marito e amante. [emoji23]


Porgerò i tuoi auguri a chi di dovere almeno per quello che riguarda me.


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buon Anno a tutti! Un po' meno a chi si tromba il mio non marito e amante. [emoji23]


auguri anche a te


----------



## Eliade (11 Gennaio 2018)

State facendo i bravi? Sono ancora senza pc praticamente..[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Eliade (11 Gennaio 2018)

Novità sul forum? Qualche caso umano significativo ne abbiamo?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Novità sul forum? Qualche caso umano significativo ne abbiamo?


eliiiii..qui siamo tutti casi umani "ce lo sai" :rock:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Novità sul forum? Qualche caso umano significativo ne abbiamo?


noi non bastiamo?


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eliiiii..qui siamo tutti casi umani "ce lo sai" :rock:


Ma non è vero!!! Io intendevo i casi umani, quelli della serie "va tutto bene, ma sono trascurata". [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> noi non bastiamo?


Bastardo..con chi hai trombato in questi giorni? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!!! Io intendevo i casi umani, quelli della serie "va tutto bene, ma sono trascurata". [emoji23][emoji23]


aaaahhh quei casi umani    :lol: 



Eliade ha detto:


> Bastardo..con chi hai trombato in questi giorni? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


:rotfl: secondo me ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude :lol:


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!!! Io intendevo i casi umani, quelli della serie "va tutto bene, ma sono trascurata". [emoji23][emoji23]


eccomi!!! Mi hai cercata 
Ne [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], tanto meno [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION], mi cercano.
Ho capito che amano te, io sono stata un ripiego


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> aaaahhh quei casi umani    [emoji38]
> 
> 
> :rotfl: secondo me ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude [emoji38]


Ma che bastardo!!![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eccomi!!! Mi hai cercata
> Ne [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], tanto meno [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION], mi cercano.
> Ho capito che amano te, io sono stata un ripiego


Azz...tutti e due te li facevi?
Ma che zoccole girano su.questo forum?
Una povera santa arriva si sposa e si da l'amante poi arriva una che se li fa entrambi!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Azz...tutti e due te li facevi?
> Ma che zoccole girano su.questo forum?
> Una povera santa arriva si sposa e si da l'amante poi arriva una che se li fa entrambi!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


io!!! loro dicevano che erano infelici e cercavano una donna che li rendesse felice per sempre!
Tuo marito si dichiarava infelice
E l'altro diceva di essere libero, che c'entro io, ingannata da entrambi.
Io donavo ammmmore.
Ti volevano lasciare, rimbambita!!!!!


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tuo marito si dichiarava infelice


Ah.. io dicevo questo?.. 

Ma lo dicevo prima o dopo aver sfilato la mutanda?.. :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. io dicevo questo?..
> 
> Ma lo dicevo prima o dopo aver sfilato la mutanda?.. :carneval:


 prima prima, non ricordi?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Azz...tutti e due te li facevi?
> Ma che zoccole girano su.questo forum?
> Una povera santa arriva si sposa e si da l'amante poi arriva una che se li fa entrambi!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io!!! loro dicevano che erano infelici e cercavano una donna che li rendesse felice per sempre!
> Tuo marito si dichiarava infelice
> E l'altro diceva di essere libero, che c'entro io, ingannata da entrambi.
> Io donavo ammmmore.
> Ti volevano lasciare, rimbambita!!!!!





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. io dicevo questo?..
> 
> Ma lo dicevo prima o dopo aver sfilato la mutanda?.. :carneval:





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prima prima, non ricordi?


ah ah ahbma state sempre ad inciuciare ....? ed io


----------



## Skorpio (15 Gennaio 2018)

*...*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prima prima, non ricordi?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ahbma state sempre ad inciuciare ....? ed io


...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bastardo..con chi hai trombato in questi giorni? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


avrei voluto farlo con te ma sei andata via


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: secondo me ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude :lol:


Ma non è vero!!! Sono un bravo ragazzo io. :incazzato:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io!!! loro dicevano che erano infelici e cercavano una donna che li rendesse felice per sempre!
> Tuo marito si dichiarava infelice
> E l'altro diceva di essere libero, che c'entro io, ingannata da entrambi.
> Io donavo ammmmore.
> Ti volevano lasciare, rimbambita!!!!!


Ho un deja vu. Ma io c'ero??? :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...


eeehhhh che giornata abbia passato!!!!


 sei impazzito!!!! Ti sei scoperto da solo ora [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] ti fa un culo tanto. Le hai fornito prove!!! 

Allora mi ami!!!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho un deja vu. Ma io c'ero??? :rotfl:


cazzo ma tutti smemorati una volta trombato!!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cazzo ma tutti smemorati una volta trombato!!!!!


Io ammetto che venerdi sera ero in compagnia ma .... mi sembrava un'altra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io ammetto che venerdi sera ero in compagnia ma .... mi sembrava un'altra.


 appunta ti sembrava......
ma io non parlo di questo venerdì


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunta ti sembrava......
> ma io non parlo di questo venerdì


ed allora non ero io.  Mi hai confuso con un altro. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed allora non ero io.  Mi hai confuso con un altro. :rotfl:


impossibile parlavi di Eliade


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> impossibile parlavi di Eliade


Ecco lo sapevo. @_Eliade_ ne ha anche altri ... 

E sosteneva di amare me ma di restare con il marito solo per interessi economici. :incazzato: Tutte uguali....


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ecco lo sapevo. @_Eliade_ ne ha anche altri ...
> 
> E sosteneva di amare me ma di restare con il marito solo per interessi economici. :incazzato: Tutte uguali....


che dici!!!!! io ero con te o [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e basta!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che dici!!!!! io ero con te o @_Skorpio_ e basta!!



Ginevra... ti ha preso in giro. Non ero io. :incazzato:

ora scopro che faccio sesso anche quando non lo faccio. Tzè!


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ginevra... ti ha preso in giro. Non ero io. :incazzato:
> 
> ora scopro che faccio sesso anche quando non lo faccio. Tzè!


 e chi era???


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e chi era???


Mettiamo un annuncio?

chi ha fatto un giro di giostra con Ginevra al posto mio?
Quando recupero io? :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mettiamo un annuncio?
> 
> chi ha fatto un giro di giostra con Ginevra al posto mio?
> Quando recupero io? :rotfl:


intanto voglio sapere con chi sono andata sul toro meccanico


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto voglio sapere con chi sono andata sul toro meccanico


pure? non posso reggere il confronto. Mi ritiro. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pure? non posso reggere il confronto. Mi ritiro. :rotfl:


 ti conviene:rotfl: dopo quella performance difficile trovare un'alternativa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti conviene:rotfl: dopo quella performance difficile trovare un'alternativa


mi ritiro nel mio angolino e lascio ad "inseminator" il ruolo di amante tuo e di [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION].


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi ritiro nel mio angolino e lascio ad "inseminator" il ruolo di amante tuo e di [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION].


sai chi è???


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai chi è???


io no. tu si


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io no. tu si


 e no ero distratta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e no ero distratta


:girapalle:


----------



## Eliade (13 Febbraio 2018)

Fatemi capire una cosa...mi assento 2 minuti e sono stata scaricata da Occhiverdi?

E skorpio? Sempre uomo? [emoji15] o ricordo male ed è una donna? [emoji28]


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fatemi capire una cosa...mi assento 2 minuti e sono stata scaricata da Occhiverdi?
> 
> E skorpio? Sempre uomo? [emoji15] o ricordo male ed è una donna? [emoji28]



 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' sempre uomo :lol:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_Skorpio_ e' sempre uomo :lol:


Più che uomo, omo :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fatemi capire una cosa...mi assento 2 minuti e sono stata scaricata da Occhiverdi?
> 
> E skorpio? Sempre uomo? [emoji15] o ricordo male ed è una donna? [emoji28]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' sempre uomo [emoji38]


Ah..grazie al cielo! [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e' sempre uomo [emoji38]


Ma non lo citare, zoccola!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chetteridi??
Hai fatto il bravo??


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non lo citare, zoccola!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


l'ho citato cosi arriva subito da te :lol:


----------



## Eliade (17 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> l'ho citato cosi arriva subito da te [emoji38]


Ecccccerto!! Proprio quando ho espresso dubbi sulla sua sessualità!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chetteridi??
> Hai fatto il bravo??


Bravissimo. E' andata a casa contenta. hahahaha


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Bravissimo. E' andata a casa contenta. hahahaha


Stronza! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Stronza! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Eh no. Lei c'è. Tu no.


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eh no. Lei c'è. Tu no.


Ma mica lei...stronza tu!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eh no. Lei c'è. Tu no.


E poi io ci sono!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma mica lei...stronza tu!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


io sono stronzissima. E' vero 



Eliade ha detto:


> E poi io ci sono!!


naaaaaa... tutte chiacchere.


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sono stronzissima. E' vero
> 
> 
> 
> naaaaaa... tutte chiacchere.


Vuoi distintivo e manette? Bella topolona!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vuoi distintivo e manette? Bella topolona!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk



E magari...... ma a pensarci bene le manette le ho già


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E magari...... ma a pensarci bene le manette le ho già


Perché non le abbiamo mai usate?

Comunque mi sono fatta male a lavoro, credo di essermi fatta un lividone all'altezza dell'inguine...mi fa male ogni volta che mi muovo. [emoji22][emoji22]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché non le abbiamo mai usate?
> 
> Comunque mi sono fatta male a lavoro, credo di essermi fatta un lividone all'altezza dell'inguine...mi fa male ogni volta che mi muovo. [emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


bacino? 


Ps. Non le abbiamo mai usate perchè non ti ho mai visto in faccia! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bacino?
> 
> 
> Ps. Non le abbiamo mai usate perchè non ti ho mai visto in faccia! :rotfl:


Eh dipende dove..[emoji23][emoji23]

Buon per te che non mi hai mai vista...a quest'ora saresti andato a convivere con It! [emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh dipende dove..[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Buon per te che non mi hai mai vista...a quest'ora saresti andato a convivere con It! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


il bacino si da dove c'è la bua! 


Già convivo con IT. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il bacino si da dove c'è la bua!
> 
> 
> Già convivo con IT. :rotfl:


Come convivi? [emoji33][emoji33]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come convivi? [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl:

No vivo solo. Ma ho it che esce dal cesso a salutarmi ogni tanto.


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No vivo solo. Ma ho it che esce dal cesso a salutarmi ogni tanto.


[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] 
Beh, vedila dal lato positivo...non hai bisogno di carlo erba! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> Beh, vedila dal lato positivo...non hai bisogno di carlo erba! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


:facepalm:


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :facepalm:


Che ho detto?? [emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che ho detto?? [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


carlo erba.


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> carlo erba.


Embè? È un'azienda rispettabile e funzionale! [emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Embè? È un'azienda rispettabile e funzionale! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


:bleble:


----------



## Eliade (24 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :bleble:


Non sarai mica uno di quelli che fa arcobaleni?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sarai mica uno di quelli che fa arcobaleni?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


I'm vegan. Margheritine.


----------



## Eliade (26 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I'm vegan. Margheritine.


Eh vabè...arcobaleno vegano, che sarà mai...[emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh vabè...arcobaleno vegano, che sarà mai...[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


provare per credere


----------



## Eliade (28 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> provare per credere


A questo giro...passo, grazie!![emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sto schiattando di freddo....[emoji24][emoji24]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> A questo giro...passo, grazie!![emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk





Eliade ha detto:


> Sto schiattando di freddo....[emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk



ti sta bene.


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti sta bene.


Cattivo!!! Potevi venire a riscaldarmi!! [emoji35][emoji35]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Marzo 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cattivo!!! Potevi venire a riscaldarmi!! [emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


oh ciccia bella! In questa storia io sono l'amante. Servo solo come vibratore. Ricordi? fatti coccolare da tuo marito. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oh ciccia bella! In questa storia io sono l'amante. Servo solo come vibratore. Ricordi? fatti coccolare da tuo marito. :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quando mai???? Un'amante serve per sopperire alle mancanze del marito...
Le basi cazzo, LE BASI!!!!! 

Tutto sta nel capire dove stia il mio non marito!!! [emoji28][emoji28]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma quando mai???? Un'amante serve per sopperire alle mancanze del marito...
> Le basi cazzo, LE BASI!!!!!
> 
> Tutto sta nel capire dove stia il mio non marito!!! [emoji28][emoji28]
> ...


Fammi capire. Non ti mantiene lui e dovrei farlo io?


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fammi capire. Non ti mantiene lui e dovrei farlo io?


Embè? 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Embè?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


no no no no


----------



## Eliade (16 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no no no no


Come no?
Oh ma sei tirchio forte!!


Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Marzo 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come no?
> Oh ma sei tirchio forte!!
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk



hahahah tu vuoi essere mantenuta ed il tirchio sarei io?? figa. Tutte uguali le donne! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hahahah tu vuoi essere mantenuta ed il tirchio sarei io?? figa. Tutte uguali le donne! :rotfl:


Ma io ti darei tanto amore!!! [emoji7][emoji7]
Cucinerei per te, ti preparerei la colazione, sceglierei le miscele più pregiate per il caffè...il bagno caldo quando torni..etc...etc...e bla bla ..

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Marzo 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma io ti darei tanto amore!!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> Cucinerei per te, ti preparerei la colazione, sceglierei le miscele più pregiate per il caffè...il bagno caldo quando torni..etc...etc...e bla bla ..
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


invitante. :angelo:


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> invitante. :angelo:


Ovvio [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2018)

Ciao, come va?[emoji7]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2018)

ciao


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciao


[emoji8][emoji8]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (6 Agosto 2018)

C'è nessuno? Tutti in vacanza?
Io sono appena tornata da un week-end a Milano! Ho visto il Duomo, mangiato il sushi per la prima volta e visitato la mostra di Harry Potter. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> C'è nessuno? Tutti in vacanza?
> Io sono appena tornata da un week-end a Milano! Ho visto il Duomo, mangiato il sushi per la prima volta e visitato la mostra di Harry Potter. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Inviato rdal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ciaoooo ...son tutti qui!


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooo ...son tutti qui!


Ciao bella!!![emoji8][emoji8]

Azz, nessuno si è levato dai coglions?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao bella!!![emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Azz, nessuno si è levato dai coglions?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> ...


Qualcuno, ma TEMO che sia solo in vacanza :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> C'è nessuno? Tutti in vacanza?
> Io sono appena tornata *da un week-end a Milano*! Ho visto il Duomo, mangiato il sushi per la prima volta e visitato la mostra di Harry Potter. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


E lo dici anche


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno, ma TEMO che sia solo in vacanza :mexican:


Peccato!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E lo dici anche


Ci sono andata per stare col mio fratellino, non lo vedevo da oltre due mesi...era il week-end tutto nostro.[emoji7] [emoji7]
Avrò sicuramente altre occasioni per salire, dato che ormai si è stabilito li...sempre se mi adulate come si deve. [emoji23][emoji23]
Veneratemi!! [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]

Una curiosità...ma Tebe s'è più fatta viva?
Ma non è che è morto manager[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci sono andata per stare col mio fratellino, non lo vedevo da oltre due mesi...era il week-end tutto nostro.[emoji7] [emoji7]
> Avrò sicuramente altre occasioni per salire, dato che ormai si è stabilito li...sempre se mi adulate come si deve. [emoji23][emoji23]
> Veneratemi!! [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]
> 
> ...


Di Tebe non so più nulla
Inizieremo a venerarti adesso


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Di Tebe non so più nulla
> Inizieremo a venerarti adesso


Brava ragazza (sei una ragazza vero? Non è che faccio una gaffe come per skorpio?)!! [emoji7][emoji7]

A proposito, skorpio sarebbe il mio non marito...ma ricordo che avevo un amante..chi dei due era donna?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Brava ragazza (sei una ragazza vero? Non è che faccio una gaffe come per skorpio?)!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> A proposito, skorpio sarebbe il mio non marito...ma ricordo che avevo un amante..chi dei due era donna?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk



Nessuno dei due :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due :rotfl::rotfl:


[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]...azzo dici?




...che memoria di merda...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]...azzo dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Li ho conosciuti entrambi di persona
Direi che sono sicuramente due uomini. Oddio non ho verificato proprio bene e a volte l'apparenza inganna. Però te lo darei quasi per certo


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Li ho conosciuti entrambi di persona
> Direi che sono sicuramente due uomini. Oddio non ho verificato proprio bene e a volte l'apparenza inganna. Però te lo darei quasi per certo


Se lo dici tu...mi fido! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
...mi sfugge il nome dell'amante, ma vabe, ci sono altre cose da tener conto in un amante (almeno così dicono). [emoji57][emoji57]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu...mi fido! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> ...mi sfugge il nome dell'amante, ma vabe, ci sono altre cose da tener conto in un amante (almeno così dicono). [emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


 [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Brava ragazza (sei una ragazza vero? Non è che faccio una gaffe come per skorpio?)!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> A proposito, skorpio sarebbe il mio non marito...ma ricordo che avevo un amante..chi dei due era donna?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ci pensare all'amante.. pensa a me, che se fai la brava moglie sabato sera ti porto a mangiare il lesso al ristorante e poi si va a ballare il liscio alla balera sul fiume


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION]


Ahhh si si...[emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ci pensare all'amante.. pensa a me, che se fai la brava moglie sabato sera ti porto a mangiare il lesso al ristorante e poi si va a ballare il liscio alla balera sul fiume


Ammmmmmmmoooooreeee!!!
Seratone sabato!!! Però massimo alle 22 si va a nanna!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Ps sei sempre uomo si?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ci pensare all'amante.. pensa a me, che se fai la brava moglie sabato sera ti porto a mangiare il lesso al ristorante e poi si va a ballare il liscio alla balera sul fiume


ma il fatto che la brava moglie non si ricordasse se tu fossi un uomo non ti preoccupa?


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma il fatto che la brava moglie non si ricordasse se tu fossi un uomo non ti preoccupa?


Sssshhhhhhhh e non sputtanarmi così sfacciatamente!! [emoji23][emoji23]
Ormai ci ha fatto il callo, temo..[emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ammmmmmmmoooooreeee!!!
> Seratone sabato!!! Però massimo alle 22 si va a nanna!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Ps sei sempre uomo si?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk





Nocciola ha detto:


> ma il fatto che la brava moglie non si ricordasse se tu fossi un uomo non ti preoccupa?


Sono preoccupato

Ma sabato sera mi riscatto, seratona!

(Fino alle 22 ovvio :carneval: )


----------



## ologramma (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci sono andata per stare col mio fratellino, non lo vedevo da oltre due mesi...era il week-end tutto nostro.[emoji7] [emoji7]
> Avrò sicuramente altre occasioni per salire, dato che ormai si è stabilito li...sempre se mi adulate come si deve. [emoji23][emoji23]
> Veneratemi!! [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]
> 
> ...


tebe qui no , ma ho letto da un altra parte che si è lasciata con Mattia e ora vola di fiore in fiore :sonar: ma la sua indole è rimasta tale :carneval:
Non vorrei errare prendi tutto con il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono preoccupato
> 
> Ma sabato sera mi riscatto, seratona!
> 
> (Fino alle 22 ovvio :carneval: )


Ammore cosa ti preoccupa?
Ti lovverei anchese volessi cambiare sesso, qualunque sesso (tranne il mio eh).
Basta che non mi fai cadere, altrimenti mi ci vuole una gru per alzarmi![emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> tebe qui no , ma ho letto da un altra parte che si è lasciata con Mattia e ora vola di fiore in fiore :sonar: ma la sua indole è rimasta tale :carneval:
> Non vorrei errare prendi tutto con il beneficio del dubbio


Ehhh, lo avevo sospettato e/o intuito, azzarderei anche, sempre e soltanto per sensazione, che ora faccia coppia fissa con manager. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]
Grazie comunque ologramma caro/a...a proposito sei maschio o femmina tu?[emoji8][emoji8]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ehhh, lo avevo sospettato e/o intuito, azzarderei anche, sempre e soltanto per sensazione, che ora faccia coppia fissa con manager. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]
> Grazie comunque ologramma caro/a...a proposito sei maschio o femmina tu?[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


maschione attempato
Non con manager mi sembra uno sbarbatello


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> maschione attempato
> Non con manager mi sembra uno sbarbatello


Dici?  Ce l'ha sempre descritto come un macho...[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici?  Ce l'ha sempre descritto come un macho...[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


vero ma sai le donne sono volubili cambiano spesso gusti:sonar:


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero ma sai le donne sono volubili cambiano spesso gusti:sonar:


Ma non è verooooo!!!![emoji35][emoji35]
O forse si? [emoji48][emoji48]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (7 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non è verooooo!!!![emoji35][emoji35]
> O forse si? [emoji48][emoji48]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


dai che poi con il tempo avrai le tue certezze :sonar:


----------



## Eliade (10 Agosto 2018)

[emoji57][emoji57]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2018)

:rofl:

:cincin2:


----------



## Eliade (12 Agosto 2018)

[emoji48]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji48]View attachment 13662
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


 che mito


----------



## Eliade (12 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] che mito


[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (14 Agosto 2018)

[emoji33][emoji33]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji33][emoji33]View attachment 13664
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (17 Agosto 2018)

[emoji28][emoji28]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji28][emoji28]View attachment 13665
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (19 Agosto 2018)

io...[emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2018)

State facendo i bravi?
Io sono di nuovo senza pc...[emoji24][emoji24]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> State facendo i bravi?
> Io sono di nuovo senza pc...[emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


A me si è appena rotta la lavatrice.

Cazzo


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me si è appena rotta la lavatrice.
> 
> Cazzo


Porca paletta!!! Questo è un bel problema!!! E ora, come ti lavi i panni?[emoji33][emoji33]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (2 Settembre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Porca paletta!!! Questo è un bel problema!!! E ora, come ti lavi i panni?[emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Chiamo il tecnico, sperando esca presto.


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiamo il tecnico, sperando esca presto.


Arrivato?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (3 Settembre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Arrivato?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Domani.
Fortuna che ho un po' di cambi di vestiario


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Domani.
> Fortuna che ho un po' di cambi di vestiario


Hihihihihihi....

Comunque volevo rendere partecipi del fatto che mi sto facendo due palle a lavoro oggi. Ecco, mi sembrava doveroso farlo sapere a tutti...[emoji57][emoji57]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (3 Settembre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hihihihihihi....
> 
> Comunque volevo rendere partecipi del fatto che mi sto facendo due palle a lavoro oggi. Ecco, mi sembrava doveroso farlo sapere a tutti...[emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Pure io oggi. Il capo ha preso e smontato quello che credevo essere uno dei miei migliori atti 

Ma sono fatti suoi  


(e ha pure ragione, visto che se lo firma lui  )


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pure io oggi. Il capo ha preso e smontato quello che credevo essere uno dei miei migliori atti
> 
> Ma sono fatti suoi


Che stronzIo!! [emoji35][emoji35]
Atti di cosa?

 Unica gioia della giornata, al momento, è l'arrivo del nuovo hd esterno da 2TB. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] mi sono fatta un regalo anticipato per il compleanno!!
Ho avuto la malsana idea di scaricare tutti gli episodi di Naruto (oltre 700 episodi), per poi passare a Beach, fairy tail, one piece, etc.
Mi serve spazio, ne ho già riempito uno e uno da 1TB e sulla buona strada.
Comunque continuo a non avere il pc. Vediamo se la prossima settimana sarà pronto.[emoji7][emoji7]


Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (3 Settembre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che stronzIo!! [emoji35][emoji35]
> Atti di cosa?
> 
> Unica gioia della giornata, al momento, è l'arrivo del nuovo hd esterno da 2TB. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] mi sono fatta un regalo anticipato per il compleanno!!
> ...


Un atto di citazione  

Pazienza, del resto a me piaceva così, ma alla fine e' lui che ci deve mettere la firma, quindi e' giusto che piaccia a lui 

Bene per il computer, vedrai che adesso sarà una bomba!!! :up:


----------



## Foglia (7 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Domani.
> Fortuna che ho un po' di cambi di vestiario


Solo per dirvi che dopo l'attesa dei pezzi di ricambio e' stata finalmente aggiustata 
Son felice come una Pasqua


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Solo per dirvi che dopo l'attesa dei pezzi di ricambio e' stata finalmente aggiustata
> Son felice come una Pasqua


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Anche il mio pc è pronto!!!! 
Il tecnico ha detto che è riuscito a recuperare anche i dati da un vecchio hd. Speriamo ci siano anche le cartelle della musica!!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Devo solo trovare il tempo per andare a prenderlo [emoji58][emoji58]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (15 Settembre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Anche il mio pc è pronto!!!!
> Il tecnico ha detto che è riuscito a recuperare anche i dati da un vecchio hd. Speriamo ci siano anche le cartelle della musica!!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> ...


Bene :up:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2018)

Buona domenica!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buona domenica!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Buona domenica anche a te!!!!


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2018)

Ho appena scovato questo canale di youtube...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ADORO[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChATWdAUPRrdQ8Q4aVuZGKA

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (25 Ottobre 2018)

Buon Natale!!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji312][emoji312][emoji319][emoji319][emoji316][emoji316]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buon Natale!!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji312][emoji312][emoji319][emoji319][emoji316][emoji316]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sei favolosa :rotfl:

Tutto bene?

Che ne pensi degli shampoo volumizzanti?


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei favolosa :rotfl:
> 
> Tutto bene?
> 
> Che ne pensi degli shampoo volumizzanti?


Se ne trovate uno che funziona davvero fatemi sapere.


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se ne trovate uno che funziona davvero fatemi sapere.


Quoto, ovviamente ecobio o poco meno.

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei favolosa :rotfl:
> 
> Tutto bene?
> 
> Che ne pensi degli shampoo volumizzanti?


[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]

Quoto lotris (ma non era un uomo?).

Che fine hanno fatto mio marito e il mio amante? [emoji7][emoji7]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (26 Ottobre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto lotris (ma non era un uomo?)


Ma come un uomo?!?! 
Non mi fare venire i dubbi sulla mia identità sessuale... :rotfl:

Ti sei dimenticata di me


----------



## Eliade (27 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma come un uomo?!?!
> Non mi fare venire i dubbi sulla mia identità sessuale... :rotfl:
> 
> Ti sei dimenticata di me


Non te la prendere cara..mi dimentico spesso anche di me. [emoji33][emoji33]
Ogni tanto, passo davanti ad uno specchio e la mia reazione è, più o meno, questa:

https://youtu.be/4Tclxz4HikI

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non te la prendere cara..mi dimentico spesso anche di me. [emoji33][emoji33]
> Ogni tanto, passo davanti ad uno specchio e la mia reazione è, più o meno, questa:
> 
> https://youtu.be/4Tclxz4HikI
> ...


Anch’io :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2018)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non te la prendere cara..mi dimentico spesso anche di me. [emoji33][emoji33]
> Ogni tanto, passo davanti ad uno specchio e la mia reazione è, più o meno, questa:
> 
> https://youtu.be/4Tclxz4HikI
> ...


Ma ciao! 

Io ho avuto un periodo in cui li avrei rotti tutti, gli specchi in casa. Non fosse solo che ho pensato che mi avrebbe portato sfiga..... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2019)

Volete farmi credere che è da ottobre che non vi sento??

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2019)

Eliade ha detto:


> Volete farmi credere che è da ottobre che non vi sento??
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sì.
Ti sei data alla macchia!


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ti sei data alla macchia!


Porca miseria....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2019)

Eliade ha detto:


> Porca miseria....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Dai...partecipa!


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai...partecipa!


Ci sonooooooo

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2019)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci sonooooooo
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

